# Donor BFP - Precious Cargo Part 2



## Jayne

New home


----------



## KittyR

where is evryone tonight? I'm so nervous about my scan tomorrow. I've realised what I am dreading is bad news and the fact it will blow my little bubble of pregnancy happiness as at least now i am blissfulkly unaware either way. I know I shouldn't be thinking like that but I can;t help it. i wish I had more symptoms........

Kx


----------



## LiziBee

Kitty - I'm sure it will be fine.  Take tissues, seeing little bean is v. emotional!

Part 2?!! Fab!!!

lizi.x


----------



## viviennef

Kitty, best of luck for tomorrow. I'm sure everything will be fine. Let us know how you get on.

love Viv xxx


----------



## Marielou

for your scan today Kitty!    

Oh wow, can't wait for mine! 


I think I am feeling sicky today ~ just like a bit wobbly and sea sick?    Oh, and my boobs have gone sore and hard since yesterday.  This makes me SO happy ~ with Charlie (I really should stop comparing, this baby is NOT Charlie) my boobs soreness went at exactly 5 weeks.  It may well not have been a 'sign' but not having the same things happen makes me feel better. 

I also had a dream last night ... .DH was   with another guy!!     He was most upset when I told him this morning!!     

Marie xx


----------



## sweetcaroline

Good luck for your scan Kitty, please let us know how it went.  I felt so nervous before each scan, even the later ones, well how can you be otherwise? 

Great to hear you're getting symptoms, Marie.  It's natural to compare, and to be pleased when things are different from last time as that must be reassuring.  I imagine that anyone who's lost a baby must be looking forward to getting beyond the stage when it happened.

Have realised I don't officially belong here now my precious cargo is out, but can't help checking on you all!

love Caroline xxx


----------



## Marielou

Caroline ~ Of course you belong here!!   

Guess what?!  I'm going out today, so put my 'fat jeans' on (not worn my 'skinny jeans' since before stims!) ~ my fat jeans are my normal size, but really old and gone baggy now ~ I used to be able to take them off without undoing them   ~ well, just put them on, and by jove, they're TIGHT!!     (not around my bum, around my TUMMY!)    I know this is more than lilely swollen ovaries, but I am nonetheless happy! 

Oh .... and I got two pregnancy books I'd ordered on amazon today too!  A pregnancy journal, and a pregnancy week by week book. Yippee! 

Marie xx


----------



## LiziBee

All welcome Tracey! Caroline too. It seems mean to talk about our babies elsewhere on this board so please feel free to let rip about them here.
Kitty - hope the scan has gone well.
Marie - it's only natural to compare. As for the dream, well I have to say I had some VERY weird ones early on (and thats all the information you are getting!!!)

SPD is still causing grief but I'm feeling much more confident that it's not just going to keep getting worse. I've bought a big birthing/exercise ball to sit on at work. Everyone's concerned that I'm going to fall of of it but it's sooo much more comfortable than the chair!
DH is off around the world again tomorrow, so I'm going to pack my hospital bag tonight just in case something rotten happens while he's away (not that it will), it will be one less thing to worry about. I will have to leave out the b/feeding nighties and a baby grow for buba as I haven't bought those yet, I've got flip-flops (for the showers) and ear plugs, any other tips from our proud mums?
love and hugs
Lizi.x


----------



## Marielou

Tracey ~ Were you using the PC at work?!  Shocking young lady!     Will be asking you about labour bags in September/October   

I think precious cargo extends to babies born .. so yes,. we want you posting, Tracey and Caroline! 

Lizi ~ Hope you're SPD doesnt cause you too much pain  

Marie xx


----------



## KittyR

Hi all

We saw a heartbeat so feeling pleased but a bit inconclusive cos a doctor did it (late appointment so sonographer not available) and she had to seacrh around a bit. She said it was quite faint and quite small but she said that was to be expected at 6 wks 4 days (apprently i am that, not 7 weeks) so they want me back for another one in 10 days. I pressed her and said so is it a bit behind where it should be etc and she said no you can't say that, it's too early to say etc....so I guess I am feeling a bit of an anti-climax, not sure whether to be reassured or worried......!

Anyone else got scans coming up? 

kx


----------



## viviennef

Hi Kitty, glad you got to see the heartbeat. I think the problem with IUI is that you can't be 100% sure how soon the egg was fertilised so it may be that as the doctor said you're not as far along as you thought. It must be hard having to wait another 10 days but it is very positive that you did see the heartbeat at such an early stage. I'm sure you'll get more reassurance at your next scan. 

love Viv xxx


----------



## sarahjj

Hello - so excited to be able to join you all on here - lovely to see so many friends on this thread !!!!!
Hope you are all OK! 

Kitty - great you saw the heartbeat. Good luck for your next scan!

Marie - hope you are feeling OK.

Hi to Viv, Tracey. Lizi, Caroline & everyone else  

I don't have any symptoms yet really - just a little AF type ache and not sleeping well, though that may be from all the excitement. I just hope eveything is OK. Two weeks to go til my first scan.  

love Sarahjj
xx


----------



## Marielou

Morning! 

I feel much happier today ... It seems that I'm finally beginning to 'accept' that I'm pregnant and have been getting excited   Its a wonderful feeling!  

Sarahjj ~  I've not been sleeping well either, and my symptoms have been few and far between also.  However, these past few days, I've really noticed my boobs becomming more sore (that started at 5.2 weeks) and swollen, and VERY veiny, and I also feel a little seasick all day, which is making me    

Kitty ~ I agree with Vivienne, with IUI, as with natural pregnancy, and even IVF, you don't really know the day the embie implanted, so its normal to be up to a week behind or ahead.  Both my sisters have always gone for their 12 week scan and come out 11 weeks   and a good friend of mine is carrying twins ~ one isalways a week behind the other a week ahead, so it just goes to show how common it is! 

Tracey ~   to you and Max, and much love to you for listening 24/7 to my worries! 

Vivienne ~ How are you feeling?  I've been following your posts on 3rd tri ... must be mind~boggling to be so close to giving birth, but yet so far!    

Is Wolla still in Scotland?  

Marie xx


----------



## Fee

Well done all these ladies - aww MarieLou - lovely to see your excitement.
Just thought I'd mention - when I concieved my dd I did a pg test 3 days after my AF was due and it was -  and I only realised I was pg at 7 weeks (I was travelling in China at the time so had no pee sticks) - My dd also arrived 10 days late - and was not over large - so perhaps this later implanation is fairly common.
Fee xxx


----------



## LiziBee

*S*illy *P*regnancy *D*isease has been behaving itself mostly, have to see if stays OK over the next 2 weeks as DH has gone away on business so I'm back to lifting, carrying and picking things up off the floor. (Yes I will be careful, I promise!) Thanks for all the kind words, it's great felling so supported. 
To those having trouble sleeping, I had problems too at the start but as I got closer to the end of the first tri it improved loads. It got worse again recently but now I've had expert pillow advice from the physio it is a lot easier - my advice is to invest in some extra pillows now, I currently need 7 to sleep comfortably. Don't bother with those special pg pillows, they just don't work as well as the real thing and they cost way more. Oh and get a (non-feeding) sleep-bra.

sarahjj - really pleased you can join us!

Kitty - as the others have said, I think it's down to IUI. Plus our ability to read anything an everything into the smallest comment - I bet if the sonographer had done it it would have been fine! I'm sure the next scan will show everything in perfect working order.

Marie - so pleased you are feeling more pregnant. 

Tracy - thanks for the advice. I've been looking up the lists of stuff in all my books and it looks like a need a suit-case not a holdall! Think I will finally have to go shopping for 'baby-things to go in this bag - wish me luck!! (last 2 times I've bottled it and come out empty handed!!)

Had a v.tearful night before DH left, I know it's the pg hormones running amok but I haven't blubbed like that since the zero fert. DH is very wise, when I said "but I wanted your baby so when I'm on my own I would always have a bit of you with me" he said it wasn't 'his' DNA I loved it was him and our baby would be him because it would pick up his mannerisms, his taste in music (groan) his love of Arsenal (I still say it will be a Tigers fan, sod the footie!) and I'd always be able to see that in buba. Anyway that just made me blub more! But I do think he's got this far more sorted in his head than I have in mine. May be it's because he sees more of our friends (his work colleagues) and their donor kids, which made me think maybe I should make more of an effort to get out there and meet other ladies in my position too.... which makes me wonder (sorry this is a real stream of consciousness now!) are any of you coming to the Nottingham bash?

Thanks for listening to all that, it helps me to get it written down.

Love and hugs and bump rubs to all
Lizi.x


----------



## LiziBee

As part of the Notts meet do you mean, or a seperate event?
Lizi.x


----------



## Marielou

I love that idea!

Marie xx


----------



## LiziBee

Love it too, but could we make it somewhere not too far from here? SPD is limiting the time I can spend in a car. As Marie is NUL and I'm at the other end of the A50 would somewhere in between be any good? Mind you if East Mids airport can fly to the Channel Islands we could all go and see Caroline!!!
Lizi.x


----------



## Lisa_P

Evening all
Finalliy made the decision to join you all. I tested on 1st MArch and got a faint line and retested this last weekw ith a digital test (why didin't I do that in the ifrst place!!??) and got the confirmation of the   i needed.

Been feeling slightly 'ify' sicky at times and I've got sore (.)(.)s I'm due to be scanned on 28th March nearing 8weeks by then!

Will catch up with you all soon
WHat an EXCITING TIME for us all!!  

Lisa


----------



## viviennef

Hi, I can't believe how busy this thread has become.

Marie, not too long till your scan now. I'm still convinced you're having twin boys! I'm feeling fine but I'm getting a lot of pain from my hip right down my leg which I've been told is probably the baby lying on my sciatic nerve. Can't believe I've got less that 10 weeks to go, there still seems to be so much to organise. We're getting a wardrobe for the baby and get all his clothes orgainised. Can you imagine if he came out and he was actually a girl! She's have to be dressed in blue for the first few days!

Lizi, I've heard that SPD is really painfull, my friend had that as well. It seems to becoming more common to get this. Is there anything you can take to relieve the pain?

Lisa, nice to see you on here and glad you feel more relaxed now that you've taken the digital test.

Hi to everyone else

love Viv xxx


----------



## Marielou

Lisa ~ Welcome to precious cargo!  I love those digital tests! 

Vivienne ~ I am sure there is one baby in there, but last night, I had a dream that I was pregnant with twins, I dreamed I ad a scan and there was two sacs.    Which is very strange, as I had a dream like that in my 2ww to tell me I was pregnant, so now I'm beginning to wonder ....
Mark is sure its twins, as my belly is already big, but I think thats a combination of water, wind and swollen ovaries!  

Lizi ~ Poor you with the SPD   Is there any painkiller you can take, or is that not allowed due to the pregnancy?  

Fee ~ Hiya!  Lovely to see you posting, I had no idea you didnt know you was preg with Lolly until 7 weeks!   What a wonderful suprise that was! 

I'm having a quiet day today (who am I kidding, every day is a quiet day   )  Can't wait for my scan now ... 5 days to go!

Marie xx


----------



## Jayne

Hi all  

Loving reading this thread   It brings back good memories  

Lizzi - SPD is PAINFUL!  I do sympathise.  I had it fairly mildly in my pg with Ben, but the last 2 weeks, OMG it was agony.  I was completely housebound, could barely put one foot in front of the other and honestly could've done with a wheelchair or crutches if I'd had to go out.  Was very depressing (but of course worth it!).  Had pain for a good few weeks afterwards too, but could move around lots better.  Have you seen a physio?  


Would love to come to a donor bumps and babies meet - problem is as I live in Wales (hmmmmm) these things always happen about a zillion miles away from me    I wil see some of you guys at Nottingham though  

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## LiziBee

Had a bad start to today - my sister thinks she's PG, 6 months after her DH's vasectomy. I'm going to take that thing called irony and give it a kicking like it's never seen!!! I've ordered her to go and get a HPT (can't believe she hasn't done one yet!) and we'll see what tomorrow brings.  Hopefully It's just her dramaqueen tendencies coming through.

Jayne - you're telling me! I have seen a physio and I've got a support belt thing, exercises and lots of cushions and I am supposed to be getting a disabled badge for parking (and goodness knows I need it) but NOTHING has come through and until I get that I can't have a  scooter for shop mobility either. I really need it while DH is away - at least Tescos deliver so I wont run out of food!! 

Would love to arrange some sort of meet up but unless it's local and DH is available I think it's out for me until Buba becomes baby - don't let that stop the rest of you mind!
DH has promised to get me to the Notts meet so will hopefully see some of you there.

Have developed a strange craving for mango today - currently on my 4th mango smoothie!! Better be careful or I'll get mango bottom too!!!!
love and bump rubs
Lizi.x


----------



## wolla

Wow - haven't you all been busy!!

Sarahjj  & Lisa - congratulations on your BFPs.

Viv - we were staying in a cottage in some woods in between Queenzieburn and Milton of Campsie - so not that far from you (I only noticed you were based in Stirling when I read your post asking where in Scotland we were going).  We were in Stirling on Tuesday (in the fog and the rain  ).

Had a lovely week away - just what I needed.  Were planning on lots of nice long walks, but I was just too [email protected] most days so we just went for little walks followed by hot chocolate in various pubs.  

Got home to a message on the answerphone from the midwife - next available time for booking in appt is 28th March - OMG, I'll be 10.5 weeks then.  I am soooo jealous that most (all??) of you are getting scans so early, and I'm not even getting to see the midwife  .  

Caroline - Sebastian looks so lovely. 

Marie - glad to hear you're getting some symptoms and starting to get excited.  My symptoms come and go - some nights I can even sleep on my front without my (.) (.) being too painful.  Am having trouble sleeping too (although that's normal for me for the last 3 years!!) - thought I would sleep better once I got pg - but nooo. Also am feeling hungry all the time - and constantly slightly queasy, but not actually been sick yet.
 at your dream about Mark (you hadn't just watched Brokeback Mountain by any chance??) - I had a very strange dream the other night involving me, Liam Gallagher, Nicole & Natalie Appleton and a guitar - say no more    .  

I had a slight bit of spotting while we were away - it was brown and very light, but no matter how much you've read that 'brown is nothing to worry about' - you still do don't you?  Didn't tell DH about it cos I didn't want to worry him, and it only lasted a day so hopefully that's the end of it.

Lizi - sorry you're in pain with SPD - hope you don't need those crutches hun.  How exciting to be packing your bag.

Sorry, I've gone on a bit there haven't I - so much to catch up on!!
Off to bed now - nite nite all
Wolla
x


----------



## viviennef

Hi Wolla, I can't believe you were so near to me. My parents live in Kilsyth which is 2 minutes along the road from Queenzieburn. If I'd known that we could have arranged to meet up. Glad you had a good time. Hopefully time will go by quickly unitl your midwife appointment and after that it won't be long until your scan. I know it's always a bit worrying if you have spotting but as you know you're always told that's nothing to worry about and it's old blood. I had that kind of spotting at 14 weeks with Jamie and I was worried sick but I had a scan and everything was fine. The midwife told me that it's more common than people realise.

I've been on E-bay bidding for double buggies so I'll need to get back online first thing tomorrow to see how my bidding is going. I can't believe how addictive e-bay is!

Hope everyone else is doing well. Lizi hope you get your disabled badge soon.

love Viv xxx


----------



## Lisa_P

Bad news! see topic posted

Lisa


----------



## LiziBee

Lisa - replied on other topic. sending love and hugs
Lizi.x


----------



## Marielou

Lisa  ~ sending love and hugs  

Lizi ~ Any news about SIL?  I can imagine how you're feeling ~ read topic below ~ let us know the outcome of her HPT! 

Wolla ~ Great to have you back! As Vivienne says, brown spotting is old spotting, although is bloody terryfying in early pregnancy!  I had cramps last night and it was horrible, not even like AF but it worries you.   Yay for your MW appt!   Don't your clinic offer early scans?!  

Viv ~ Let us know which buggy you get!  Are you going for a tandem or side by side?  I keep meaning to ask if you've got a named picked out for baby yet?

Ok, I am feeling so emotional this morning.  Really silly, but Mark's best mate's wife had a baby this am.  Healthy baby girl, and I am thrilled for them.  BUT .... they've called her Poppy Hope, as they 'tried so long for her'   ~ if you count 6 months naturally TTC a LONG time, that is.      I am so upset and angry, I can't even bring myself to get them a gift or go and see them.  Mark can do that.  I'm not saying they can't use the name 'Hope' but ..... for 5 years now, we've had a girl name picked, and the middle name is Hope, ~ because we've waited so long and tried so hard.  I guess I just feel they've robbed the meaning of that name, and almost made a mockery of it!  6 months may be a long time to them, but its nothing to most of us!  In fact, its normal, as as they'e 35+, its actually a good amount of time!      I feel so silly, and tried to explain how I felt to my sister today, but she just went on about 'other people are allowed to have babies, Marie, and most of them get pregnant quickly' as if I was being really silly.  Maybe I am!   

Marie xx


----------



## viviennef

Hi,

Marie, I think we're going to go for a side by side mainly because that's the one that seems to fit best in the boot of my car. I've bidded on e-bay for one but it's still got a day to go. Also just bidded for an electric breast pump and a change bag. I can totally understand how you feel about that couple thinking they've tried for long to have a baby, they obviously don't realise how lucky they are to have conceived in what is quite a short space of time. Don't let it put you off the name as if you have a little girl you'll know the true meaning of hope. We've got a name for the baby but we're not going to say what it is till he's born as a surprise seeing as I've blabbed to everyone it's a boy when Jason also wanted us to keep that a secret.

love Viv xxx


----------



## LiziBee

No news on sis, she still hasn't done a HTP - I think she's just milking the situation for added drama.   
Marie - some people have no idea how lucky they are do they? Don't let it put you off using a name that you love. Alternatively why not try searching for similar meanings on one of the baby name websites?

Viv - good luck with the bids, hope they come out in your favour!

I tried swimming last night, it was great to take the weight off my bones! I was surprised how low I floated in the water and that buba practically crawlled into my rib cage (don't know if it was temperature or buoyancy related). I had to swim on my back because of the SPD, I sculled rather than use full backstroke but that's my favourite stroke anyway. It certainly seems to have helped reduce the swelling in my legs so I'm going to try to go again mid-week.
Hope everyone has a great Monday!
Lizi.xxx


----------



## wolla

Viv - OMG, we drove through Kilsyth every day, how weird is that - and would've loved to meet up.  Guess you've got loads of snow up there now have you - looks like we got out just in time.  Good luck with your ebay bidding.

Marie - you know that we all understand why you're upset about your friend's baby - must be hard for other people to grasp though eh?  I honestly thought that once I was pg I wouldn't have those jealous thoughts anymore, but I still do feel jealous of people who get pg so easily.  And no, my clinic don't offer early scans (at least not to me!!) I know they have to another girl who had IVF there, so must be because I had IUI?? (but I'm not bitter - honest  )

Lizi - glad the swimming helped.  I'm determined to start swimming again to try and get a bit fitter - I just feel so lazy at the moment!!

Oh it's great to be back at work.

Wolla
x


----------



## Marielou

Thank you girls for validating my feelings ~ Mark was just going   about it and saying I was selfish and should be happy for them ~ I AM happy but it just angered me thinking of them there with their baby saying how long they waited for her ... I've waited longer for a f*rt!!    Ok, that really made me giggle!    
Anyway, he told me last night at 9pm he was coming home from work, when he wasnt back by 10pm I called him again as I wanted to go to bed ... he said he was half way home (bear in mind it takes him 20 mins to get home   ) and by 11pm I was fuming and ready for a fight    I'd decided he was having an affair, and I was gonna pack my bags and get my and the baby outta here    Anyway, he walks in ... he's been at the pub wetting the babies head since 9.30pm and was too scared to tell me.    Well, of course, I was more angry that he had lied to me, so I wernt fuming and tired up to bed, and he came up (with 3 panckaes and a banana, no less, he knows I really fancy pancakes now!) and while I ate the pancakes, he cried (bless) and told me how he wanted to go to see his mate, to see what it felt like when someone has a baby, to know what he'd feel like when our baby arrives.  Bless, all his mates were patting him on the back, saying 'You're next, mate' and I think it really touched Mark. 

I'm still angry, though  

Phew, ok, I wrote a book! 

Wolla ~ I can't believe you don't get a scan! Fair enough, I think the main reason they do a 6 week scan with IVF pregnancies is due to the hgh risk of multiples and/or ectopics and you don't have that high risk with IUI ... but you'd still like some confermation and a little piccie of your baby! Grrr to your clinic!  
There shouldnt be a difference between IVF/IUI scans  

Lizi ~ I'm so glad the swimming helped, and how sweet that the baby floated up to your ribs! I cannot wait to feel the baby move, it must be magical.  Does the SPD affect the baby's movements? (I don't mean, can it move, I mean, does it affect how you feel them, ie does it hurt?)

Vivienne ~ How's the ebay going?  Hope you get what you bid for!  I guess you were keeping the name a secret, but I had to ask, just in case I'd missed your post when you said his name!! What does Jamie think of being a big brother? 

Marie xx


----------



## viviennef

Hi everyone,

Marie,   at you waiting longer for a f*rt! Aw, Mark must be so over the moon at the prospect of being a daddy, still no excuse to stay out though   My mum has just phoned to say that my aunt has offered to buy us a buggy which was really nice of her but I'm still going to try and get it on e-bay to save her a bit of money. The strange thing is that my aunt went through the same thing years ago finding out her husband had no sperm and they attended the same hospital I went to for treatment. They didn't take it any further though once they found out what the problem was. Don't think it was as acceptable as it is now to use donor sperm and my uncle refused to go down that route or adopt so I always feel a bit sad for her as she would have made a great mum. Jamie is so funny, he's getting better with his speech now but today said 'mummy, fat tummy' He keeps pointing to his tummy as well and saying 'baby in tummy'. I don't know if he really understands what's going on but we got him a toy baby to get him used to it and he loves it although he has sat on his head a few times!

Lizi, glad the swimming has helped with the SPD.

Wolla, how weird you went through Kilsyth, you would have driven past my parents house. If you're ever up that way again, let me know and we could meet up. Have you booked in with your midwife yet and have you got a date for your 12 week scan? 

love Viv xxx


----------



## LiziBee

at the fart comment! Like you say, its not like you can't be happy for them its just that it feels like they're taking the p*** making out it took so long (I'll never forget my sisters comment of 'its harder for me to have to wait because I know I can have them' - it's never taken her more than 4 months to conceive!!)

Viv - my neighbours son (2yrs old) said 'Lizi got a big fat belly'! Thanks mate!!

Wolla - I think PG ladies should be on half-days from the moment they find out! Fancy making us work! 

Talking of which, I think it's home time!!
Lizi.x


----------



## sarahjj

Lisa  

Lizi- I agree about the half days for PG ladies  

Marie - hope you are Ok  Can't believe your friends saying  they had had such a long wait   love the fart comment     I am sure that we really will appreciate our babies all the more though. Don't change your mind on the name just because of others - Hope is beautiful. 

Wolla - glad you had a nice week away. Hope you are OK  

Viv - good luck with the buggy on ebay!!

Tracey - hope you are OK  

I was sick yesterday     Hoping its a good sign. Have never been so excited to feel so ill.   Feel normal today though  . May have been a one off as still early I think 

love to all

Sarahjj


----------



## viviennef

Hi,

just a quick message, got my buggy on e-bay. No-one else had bidded since about 2pm but in the last couple of minutes there was a frenzy of bids but I got in right at the end. My blood pressure must have been sky high! Won an electric breast pump as well. I'm so addicted to e-bay, I need help! 

Will catch up more tomorrow. I'm dropping Jamie off at my dads at 10am and I've got tomorrow and Wednesday off work, yippee! My mum and dad are keeping Jamie overnight tomorrow night so I'm going to make the most of it and do absolutely nothing but eat creme eggs and watch telly!

love Viv xxx


----------



## wolla

Viv - well done on your ebay wins.  A whole day eating creme eggs - mmmmmm.

Sarah - it's funny how we wish morning sickness on ourselves isn't it?  

Marie - fart    .  Hope Mark's behaving himself now - don't blame you for being angry.  but on the other hand, it's great that he's excited.

Hi to Lizi, Tracey & Caroline.

wolla
x


----------



## Marielou

OMG the midwife is coming for my booking in appt  NOW!!!   She just rang, will be here in 5 mins!! 

A midwife ~ coming to MY house?! I feel like a fraud!

Marie xx


----------



## wolla

Flippin' eck Marie - that's short notice.  How exciting though - let us know how it goes.

Wolla
x


----------



## alex28

wolla - great to see you posting on here!!!!!!


----------



## wolla

Alex - I know, it's fab isn't it?  It's still so hard to believe though.  How's things with you?

I've just e-mailed the clinic to ask about storage of sperm for sibling(s) - something I've been meaning to do for a few weeks.  DH actually brought the subject up while we were on hol (not like him at all) so thought I'd better do summat about it.  Too early do you think?  Why don't we get an idiot's guide to fertility treatment when we start all this - maybe we should write one between us eh?

Wolla
x


----------



## Marielou

Oh blimey, I feel such a fraud, I don't even feel pregnant and there I was, sat there with a midwife!  
Very bizarre, she took my blood pressure, chatted about my IVF and asked all sorts of questions, was very interested ~ then she gave me my lovely 'bounty pack' which I have just sat and looked through   and on top of my notes, she's written in red pen 'IVF PREGNANCY' ~ how special do I feel?!   

She's booked my 12 week scan   for 24th April    I actually cried when she booked it and felt a bit lost, as last time I had to cancel it all ..... anyway, this is this time. 

I then cried more when I told her about my spotting and the fact I have little to no symptoms, which is how my pregnancy with Charlie went.   She was lovely and understanding, and told me all the things I wanted to hear.  She said its far more common to NOT be sick than it is to be sick.  She told me I'm not too tired at night because my mind is just racing and I'm worrying, also because I've put myself more or less on bedrest!  

I'm going to be consultant led due to the IVF and she wanted to book me an appt with her at 16 weeks, but I've asked her if I can ring to make the appt after my 12 week scan, which she agreed to.  I can't see past 6 weeks yet, never mind 16 weeks! 

Wolla ~ We're going to ask about sibling sperm storage at our scan on Thursday.   

Marie xx


----------



## wolla

Marie - wow, how exciting - and you are special hun, so you're allowed to feel special.  Sounds like you've got a good midwife - will you see the same one all the way through?

I'm soooo bored at work today.

As a matter of interest - how long's everyone planning on taking off for maternity leave - and those mummies out there, how long before you were due did you go off?

Wolla
x


----------



## viviennef

Hi,

Marie, glad your appointment with the midwife went so well. She sounds really nice. I think you have set weeks where you see the midwife but inbetween you should be able to book appointments if you are ever feeling anxious as it can always set your mind at rest. I would be there every day if I could! What time is you scan at on Thursday?

Wolla, I stopped work 3 weeks before I had Jamie and had 6 months off but to be honest looking back I wish I'd stopped even 5 weeks before my due date as it's the only time you'll ever get the chance to do exactly what you want, sleep as much as you like and rest before the baby comes as once the baby is here your life will change dramatically (but in a good way) This time I'm stopping 4 weeks before I'm due. I'm taking 3 weeks annual leave then my maternity starts. I get 6 months but I think I'll try and get a sick line at the end of it as going on my experience with Jamie, 6 months wasn't long enough to be off work. You're just really getting into a routine with the baby by then and hopefully getting a sleep at night so you want to enjoy the baby for as long as you can.

Having a nice relaxing day today, just feet up and watching tv although the house does seem very quiet without Jamie. Going out for a meal with one of my friends tonight. Will catch up more tomorrow.

love Viv xxx


----------



## Marielou

Hiya,

I've been crying for ages tonight ~ my sister (Hayley's mum) told me she is 4 weeks pregnant tonight, and I've just sat and cried and cried. 
Last year, when ICSI#2 failed, both she and my other sister TTC, both catching the first month.    Sadly, my sister lost her baby at 12 weeks, b ut the other one carried on and had Morgan. 
Well, during this IVF, it seemed she wanted to TTC again and she got preg first month ~ again.  I just feel so sick.   They both had their special turns, and I feel my 'special time' has been robbed from me. 
Why couldnt she wait until at least next month?   She was upset that I was not jumping over the moon for her   and went offish and got off the phone quick.   
What really REALLY hurts is that when I got my BFP, she offered me the family moses basket, and I loved thinking of my baby in it, as its a bit of an heirloom, and now she says she's having it for her baby.  Its like their babies are good enough for it, but not mine.   She also offered me her gorgous rocking chair, which would have saved us a lot of money, now she's keeping it ~ which I can understand, but why offer when she knows she falls pregnant as soon as she looks at her DP?   
I feel like I've been robbed, like she's stolen my toy or something, but this time its a baby? 

And she expects me to be excited ~ what if I lose this baby, my last chance ever to be a mum, and for the rest of my life, I have to watch her with her kids, thinking how unfair life is?  

I was meant to be moving down near to them, but after this, plus other things that have gone on, I think Mark and I will have to have a long, long talk. 

 It never rains but it pours.  

Vivienne ~ My scan is 3.30pm, but by the time I get back to post, it'll be around 5pmish or later. 

Marie xx


----------



## sarahjj

Marie - so sorry to hear you are so down    Please don't let this news get you down hun. you need to concentrate on yourself and your pregnancy and stay positive that you will be having a beautiful baby (or two  ). 
I do know how you feel, as my sister told me she was pg in the middle of my tx. I wanted to be happy for her but felt it was so unfair as we had been trying for so long, whereas others get pg on their first try  .
If you can, put this to the back of your mind for the time being and concentrate on your own pregnancy.  Glad to hear you have such a great midwife   Good luck for your scan - Only a couple of days to go         Take care of yourself    

Tracey - hope you are OK  

Viv - hope you have a nice meal tonight   Well done on your ebay purchases  

Wolla - we were also wondering about sperm storage for siblings. Will check at our scan next week. Hope you are OK  

Hi Lizi  

Hi Alex  

love Sarahjj
xx


----------



## viviennef

Hi Marie, I can understand where you're coming from. You've waited so long for this it would have been nice if it could have been just your special time. It always seems so unfair when others can get pregnant so easily, don't know if you remember from some of my previous posts but my best friend got pregnant with both her children (both accidentally) at the same time I was about to start my treatment. I resented her so much but at the end of the day the main thing you have to remember is that you are carrying this special baby or babies so keep focusing on that. As for the moses basket maybe you and Mark could have a day shopping for things for the baby then it can be something you've chosen together for your baby. Hope you feel more positive soon.  

Sarahjj, our clinic kept three vials of our donor's sperm so we could try for a sibling for Jamie so I think you shouldn't have a problem about them keeping some for you.

Hope everyone else is ok. Went out with my friend tonight for a meal and had a great chat. Can't wait for my long lie in tomorrow but at the same time can't wait to see Jamie again.

love Viv xxx


----------



## wolla

Oh Marie - I just want to give you a big hug.  Life's never simple is it?  I've been dreading my sister becoming pg again as I just know I would feel exactly like you do now - you want all the attention for a change and who can blame you?  As for the moses basket - I think Viv's right - make it a special shopping trip (and who knows, you might need 2 of them so much better to have matching ones right?).  Remember how much you love Hayley & Morgan? well you will love the new one just as much, and your sisters will love your little one too.  xxx

Viv - thanks for that - I'm hoping to be able to afford to take the full year off (but haven't broken that news to my boss yet) we get quite a good package which makes it easier. 

Sarah - any more sickness??

Love
Wolla
x


----------



## AnneD

Just popped in to send Marie a big   .  Remember what the midwife wrote on your file - your baby(ies) are very very special, so special in fact that they deserves their very own heirlooms!!!!!!


----------



## Marielou

Thank you so much girls for understanding, and especially for Anne for understading instead of thinking I'm    

I've decided to just take a step back from family for a while, and just enjoy my own pregnancy.  It still hurts that she offered me all those things, when she knew she'd be pregnant too, but thats my sister for you!    

Oh well, it could be SO much worse! 

Its my scan tomorrow, 3.30pm and I'm terrifed/excited! 

Marie xx


----------



## sarahjj

Marie 

Just wanted to wish you lots of luck for your scan today.     
Thinking of you

Sarahjj
x


----------



## struthie

Good luck Marie xxx


----------



## wolla

Good luck for this afternoon Marie.

Wolla
xx


----------



## viviennef

Good luck for this afternoon Marie. Can't wait to hear all about it.

love Viv xxx


----------



## Plurps

Can I join - usually on the abroadies thread.

Can any of you tell me what is a good number of fertilised eggs?  our donor has produced 8 mature eggs and today we have four fertilized.  But, have been told that we now need to see how the night goes!!

Oh God - half of me wants to jump up and down and the other half is somewhat concerned that we are left with none.

We have already been told that we are unlikely to be freezing any.

Thoughts please.... 

Plurps


----------



## alex28

cant wait to read your news Marielou - reckon theres a twin thing going on!!!!!


----------



## AnneD

Thinking of you Marie and dying to hear your news   

Anne xxx


----------



## LiziBee

Marie - hope it has all gone well. Sorry your sis has knocked the wind out of your sails (rotten moo!) but remember your baby is very VERY special. (AND WE ALL WANT TO HEAR YOUR SCAN NEWS!!)

Sorry I've been AWOL, been working very hard (with no thanks  ) and finally had to go off sick with conic SPD pain and being very tired. Finding it very hard to sit down so this will have to be a short post.
Love and hugs to you and all your precious bundles,
Lizi.x


----------



## Marielou

Hello! 

I'm back from the scan ~ we have 1 very healthy looking baby with a very strong and fast heartbeat!!  
Wow, it was just amazing, I cried and cried when they showed us, and you could really see everything that was there, it was so so clear. 

Not wanting to be a bit down about it, but you can tell the difference between Charlie and this baby 100% ~ they told us Charlie's sack was 3 times too big, which is a sign of genetic abnormalities, and this baby was right on dates ~ 6.3 weeks and the sack was just perfect!  
Its made me realise this baby is SO different, and made me more positive, I'm even going to order a Mama's and Papa's catalogue!!  

Dr says 95% chance of a healthy baby now, so this is the best chance we've ever had. 

Marie and Littlebit xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

oh marie

thats fab news- have been checking in all day to see your news hun!

massive hugs to you and mark and enjoy!

hugs

Mez
xxxxx


----------



## Natalief

Hi Marie

Congratulations Girl !!!!!!     

Well Done and I wish you the very best for the future.

Love, Natalie xxx


----------



## LiziBee

Great news Marie - so pleased for you!
Lizi.xxx


----------



## viviennef

Marie, what fantastic news. I'm so glad everything went well for you. Been thinking about you today and couldn't wait to get home to find out how it went.

Plurps, you could be lucky and have all of them fertilise. I think clincs always look on the down side of things. Marie had 4 eggs and all of them fertilized and as you can see everything went well for her. Best of luck.

love Viv xxx


----------



## AnneD

Fantastic news Marie   Been dying to hear how it went


----------



## sarahjj

Congratulations Marie - fantastic news       

Sarahjj
xx


----------



## Dee

Just gatecrashing over here to say "wonderful news, Marie and Littlebit"

Sending you the most stickiest of rainbow vibes and loads of love

Dee
xxx


----------



## alex28

Great news - i have been checking all day!!!


----------



## KittyR

Hi girls

Great news Marielou, you must be feeling really positive now that you've had all that reassurance. 

I haven't posted on here since my first scan which was 6wks 4 days when we saw a heartbeat but it was done by a doctor who seemed a bit vague and didn't give a lot of detail e.g. location of yolk sac, measurement of sac etc.  So we're due back for another one tomorrow with the sonographer which will be 8 wks 1 day and I am just feeling so pessimistic. I still only have soreish boobs as a symptom, absolutely nothing else and I find it hard to believe that anything cold be happening. I'm even more scared than I was of the first scan.  My sister recently had amissed miscarriage (died around 7 weeks, she didn't start bleeeding until 11 weeks) so all I can think is that this is happening to me.  Am I being reaslistic or paranoid?  I just can't face the thought that we will have to go through this all again when we were so lucky getting a BFP on first DIUI go without drugs - I really need some positive vibes. 

kxxxx


----------



## LiziBee

Kitty -  There really is no reason not to think everything will be fine and its far more common not to have morning sicknes than to be chucking up in the loo so don't worry about the lack of symptoms. If you want reasurance that it can happen first time and all go fine look at Sweet Caroline!
Love and hugs
Lizi.x


----------



## wolla

Marie - that is such fab news - well done you.  Hope you can relax and enjoy your pregnancy now.

Kitty - I'm sure everything will be just fine at your scan today.  Like Lizi says - more women don't have morning sickness than do, so it's not a sign of a problem - all I've got is slightly sore boobs and had about 4 days of slight queasiness (sp?) so you're not alone.  I'm sure Marie has mentioned that she hasn't got many symptoms either and she's just had a great scan.  Hope to hear some good news from you tomorrow.

Lizi - hope you're having a nice lie down.

Wolla
x


----------



## viviennef

Hi Kitty, just wanted to wish you loads of luck for your scan tomorrow. It's so hard to try and ignore all the terrible things you hear about things going wrong but remember there's a lot more pregnancies that are fine with no problems than ones that go wrong. I had no symptoms whatsoever with Jamie and this time I did feel more queasy but all my symptoms went at 8 weeks and like you I was convinced it was all over but I went for a scan at 9 weeks and as you can see everything was fine. Let us know how things go tomorrow. Also it might make you feel better to know that once you've had a 6 week scan and seen the heartbeat your chances of miscarraige go down to 5% and if you see that heartbeat at 9 weeks the risks go down to 2%. Hope that reassures you.

love Viv xxx


----------



## Marielou

Kitty ~ Just wanted to wish you all the best for your scan tomorrow    
I really don't think symptoms mean anything ~ I have exactly the same symptoms as I did last pregnancy (which doesnt amount to much   ) but this scan was 100% different to last time.  
As Viv says, the risks of a M/C once you see that heartbeat go down to 5%, so you've got a 95% chance of that little baby being fine and bouncing around like a good'un when you see it tomorrow  
I'm not suprised you're scared, regarding your sisters experiance ~ I lost my baby at 11 weeks, he had died around 10 weeks which is very unlucky but also very rare.  Its clear to me now the problems he had, which were evident even at 6 weeks.  

More women have no morning sickness than do ~ I think we all focus on them as they moan so much   

Thank you everyone for my good wishes, we still can't believe it and we're still on  

Marie xx


----------



## KittyR

Thanks all so much for your lovely posts, it does make me feel better. I just can't wait for it to be over then I can get excited (and tell my mum and dad - or face the music, either way, it stops the agonising waiting. 
Thanks so much again - I'm afraid I will have to keep you in suspense re. the outcome as we are driving up to Cambridge and then Manchester afterwards so won't be back until Sunday evening but I promise I will post, whatever the outcome. 

Have lovely weekends all of you
kxxxx


----------



## sweetcaroline

Marie, fantastic news about your scan!      

Kitty, hope your scan went well too.     It's hard to believe things can go right isn't it?  I haven't stopped worrying at all, in fact I think I am being a bit over-protective but I can't help it.  

Love to everyone and their precious cargoes,
Caroline xxx


----------



## sarahjj

Hi everyone

Kitty - hope the scan went well        

Marie - hope you are OK   You must be so happy - fantastic news  

Hi to Caroline, Viv, Wolla, Lizi, alex, Tracey & everyone else. Hope you all have a lovely weekend  

I've been having lots of bad headaches - has anyone else had this at 5 - 6 weeks? Could the cyclogest cause this? 
My scan is on Friday - feeling very nervous and hoping that everything will be OK.  

love Sarahjj
xx


----------



## Marielou

Just wrote a long post, just to lose it!!! Grrrrrr! 

Kitty ~  for your scan today   

Sarah ~ I think its normal to get headaches in the 1st tri   I was so nervous before my 1st scan, and I'm still nervous for my 8 week scan! 

Caroline ~  I think all of us will be overprotective! 

I have been naughty today, and bought some baby stuff.  
I said I wouldnt do it until 12 weeks, but this was in the sale, and wait til I tell you what I got! 
A gorgeous Disney sleepsuit, with Dumbo looking up at the stars, and applique writing underneath saying 'Dreams come true'   SO nice!  I almost cried when I saw it, it was in Boots, and was only a £5 in the sale! I also bought an Emmajane Maternity/sleep bra for only £7.50 and a 3 pack of maternity undies for £5.    Thats it now until 12 weeks, I promise! 

Oh, and I did get my bounty Mum~to~be pack, not very good, are they?

Marie xx


----------



## viviennef

Hi everyone, 

Kitty, good luck for the scan today.

Caroline, great to hear from you. I know what you mean about being over protective. I'm still like that with Jamie, just wish I could wrap him up in cotton wool and I just know he's going to be the type of boy whose into climbing trees and getting into scrapes and I'll be hysterical with worry every time he's out somewhere.

Sarah, I didn't have headaches but everyone has different symptoms and if you're feeling tired or stressed out that could cause them.

Marie, what are you like. You won't be able to stop buying now you've started. I agree the Bounty pack is rubbish. I've joined the Boots Parenting Club which is a bit better as you get lots of vouchers with it.

Jamie is staying at Jason's mum and dads tonight as Jason and I and my mum and dad are going down to Cadbury World tomorrow for the day. I think I'll take a suitcase with me so I can buy loads of chocolate 

love Viv xxx


----------



## LiziBee

Kitty - hope the scan went well. 
Sarah - I got quite a few headaches then too. Try making sure you are drinking enough as this can easily set them off. Unlikely to be the evil botty-bombs though.
Viv - please eat some chocolate for me too!
Caroline - I'm sure I'll be like that too!
Love to everyone and their precious ones!
Lizi.x


----------



## KittyR

Hello girls

thank you for all your posts - it was all fine!  I had built myself up into such a negative state that I really couldn't believe it was all ok. It measured 19mm which is fine for 8 weeks she said and the heartbeat was nice and steady. She didn't really tell me any more - I couldn't see it moving around like some of you have done but I saw enough!  We then drove straight up to tell my parents and my mum was bounding around the room like tigger on speed she was so excited and kept hitting DH! It was such a lovely moment after what's felt like non-stop doom and gloom coming from us for over 3 years. 

Boobs getting sorer and v veiny. Weirdly I always feel a bit sick on weekend mornings, but not on weekdays - think it is to do with not getting up early enough to eat breakfast - I have it at 6.30 on week days. 

Sarahjj - I got headaches around 5/6 weeks, just for a few days though but haven't had any since so fingers crossed yours will stop soon. I agree about drinking plenty of water, it may not cure them but it certainly won't help if you are dehydrated. 

Kxxxxx


----------



## Marielou

Kitty ~ So so pleased everything was ok for you! Have been thinking of you all weekend! 

Lizi ~ How is your Silly Pregnancy Disease doing? 

Vivienne ~ How was cadburys world? Did you eat much chocolate?!   
I was going to join the boots parenting club, but I thought I'd leave it until after my 8 week scan.  

I've got a Dr's appt this morning, just with my regular GP.  
I'm feeling really sad today after my friend Laura's sad news (she lost one of her twins today, 20 weeks, she was born at 7am)    

Marie xx


----------



## wolla

Kitty - I am so pleased that everything's ok, you must be so relieved (and excited)

Viv - hope you didn't eat too much chocolate.

Sarahjj - I've had a couple of headaches, but mostly on a weekend when I don't drink as much water.

My boobs are not as sore as they were - is this normal??  I can now quite comfortably sleep on my front, whereas a couple of weeks ago it was agony.
Had a terrible night's sleep last night - woke up at 2am with really sharp stabbing pains in my stomach, so lay awake for hours panicking - turned out it was a bit (or a lot) of trapped wind. 

Wolla
x


----------



## KittyR

Hi again girls

That's nice to know you were looking out for me! Feeling very happy still and said 'morning' to my little photo this morning on the mantlepiece!

Wolla I know what you mean about the trapped wind...on similar occasions I've never been so relieved to do a f**t , because you always wonder "oh no is this the beginning of the end" - - and then it turns out to be something so trivial!! 

Girls - I need your opinion. Well before the BFP we had a holiday booked to South Africa, for the two weeks before Easter (going next Friday), and we will be going to Victoria Falls (Zambia) and Kruger safari park, both of which are in malaria zones. You probably know that it isn't advised for pregnant women to go to malaria zones and you can't take malaria tablets.  We are currently still planning to go and use the bite prevention method at night when the little biggers come out i.e. mosquito nets, long sleeves, repellant (on skin and burners in room etc) but I am worrying that i am taking a too bigger risk - if we don't go or cancel these parts of the holiday we will lose money and also a great experience but then again if I do get bitten by a malaria-infected mosquito it could be v bad news......I know I am placing you in a dilemma but would be interested in your HONEST   opinions, i wouldn't be offended if you say you wouldn't take the risk - would just value views from others in the same boat. I have been to Africa before and managed not to get bitten but of course you can never guarantee it. 

Thanks!

Kx


----------



## sarahjj

Hi

Kitty -So glad your scan went well and you had such fantastic news to tell your parents.  
have you asked your doctors advice about travelling? I'm really not sure what I would do - don't know if I would risk it  .  

Marie - hope your doctors appointment went well.   Loved your shopping story   I haven't dared do any baby shopping yet, but am so looking forward to doing some!!!

Viv - how was Cadbury's world?

Hi to Lizi, Tracey, Wolla & everyone else  

Thanks for all your advice about my headaches. I've been trying to get lots of rest and drinking lots of water and today is the first day in over a week that I haven't had one so feeling much better  .

love Sarahjj
xx


----------



## LiziBee

Kitty - my SIL was living in Africa for her first 3 pregnancies and always used bite protection (do be careful not to over do it with the lotion though as some can be a tad toxic), it never caused her any problems HOWEVER she was not in a high risk area and the variant there wasn't particularly strong. I think you have almost as much to worry about travelling longhaul to be honest as now you are pregnant you will find it much more uncomfortable than you think (in particular your legs will REALLY swell). I assume you have insurance? check and see if they will still cover you now you are pregnant and also if they might refund all the money.
HTH
Lizi


----------



## LiziBee

Sorry, got interupted...
Kitty - forgot to say that I'm glad your scan went well. Lovely to hear of your mum skipping round the room!
Marie - thank you for all your support yesterday  Its so sad to hear of Laura's news and hard to stay strong for her, Edward and Dylan. It's good to know she has people around who can support them.
Wolla - get ready for some really nasty wind pains! It's just because your intestines have to move around so much to fit the baby in.
Viv - are you all chocolated out? 
sarah - hope the headaches are on the wain.

 to Tracy and Caroline and anyone I've missed!
love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## Jayne

Kitty 

Your decision at the end of the day of course, but seeing as you have asked for honest opinions, I'm going to give my two penneth worth   

Personally I wouldn't go and take the risk.  This would be even more set in my mind because it's officially recommended that pregnant women don't go to these places.  I would be gutted to miss out on such a holiday, lose the money, etc. but I'd get over that quicker than I would something happening to my baby, and that I'd caused that by doing something I could've avoided.  There's plenty of times for holidays, but only one baby.  I just couldn't risk it.  Mind you, I am a very, very cautions person when it comes to safety generally and I know others may have a more relaxed approach.  

Sorry to sound blunt, but you did ask   

Jayne x


----------



## viviennef

Hi everyone,

Kitty, so glad everything went well at your scan. You must feel so relieved. As for the holiday, I tend to agree with the others and have to say I wouldn't go. I don't think you would enjoy it as much as you would be worrying about the baby. It's just not worth the risk. If you tell the travel company you're pregnant you might get your money back but at the end of the day your baby is priceless. Just do what you feel is right and what you are comfortable with.

Sarah, glad your headaches are getting better.

Wolla, I wouldn't worry about lack of sore boobs. Symptoms tend to come and go.

Hope everyone else is doing well. Had the worst day ever going to Cadbury World. Jason assured me that drive would be no more than 3 hours as he knew I wasn't keen on going on a long journey. My mum and dad came as well. It took 5 hours to get there so I was really p*ssed off by the time we arrived and it so wasn't worth the journey. I could have just went to our corner shop and bought chocolate! We were there less than 2 hours then it took nearly 6 hours to get home! I know he had the best of intentions but I was so angry at him for the length of time the journey took. My back was killing me by the time we got home so I refused to speak to him for the rest of the evening and just went to my bedroom to watch telly. So much for a lovely day out!

To make up for it he's agreed to paint the bedroom next weekend as I want to order a wardrobe for the baby and get all his clothes organised.

love Viv xxx


----------



## LiziBee

Viv - I thought it was a bit weird travelling all that way but didn't want to say anything! Gosh, if Dh thought we could get to Stirling in 3 and a half hours we'd have gone years ago!!
Kitty - been thinking about it some more, check your travel insurance, you really should be able to get nearly all the money back.
OK, hands up, who's coming to Nottingham for the weekend/saturday night? Will I get to meet any of you in the flesh?
Lizi.x


----------



## viviennef

Hi,

Marie, posted to you on the 1st tri thread but just wanted to say again that I hope you're doing ok. So glad you got another scan and that Littlebit is alright. Hopefully will hear how you are doing tomorrow.

love Viv xxx


----------



## KittyR

HI girls

Sorry Marie to hear you have had a scare but that sounds very positive that you are seeing a heart beat. Will keep my fingers crossed. 

Thank you for all your posts re. Malaria travel, we are still undecided, have found out a but more about the implications/issues.....we are not insured yet so would lose £3000   for this leg of the holiday (the most expensive part). Also have found out that the area we are going to is not a malaria hotspot although it does exist there. At the moment we are more likely to go than not, but am waiting on some advice on some doctor friends also.  Feel a bit stupid saying this when the overwhelming response from you all was to not take the risk....but I did ask!  As my DH said you take a risk when you get into a car and drive down the motorway yet we all do it. Just not sure how big the risk is. Anyway will stop waffling/justifying, thanks again for your views!

Kx


----------



## wolla

Marie - hope you're resting up and Mark's looking after you.  Good news that littlebit is still strong and healthy - take care hun xx   

Tracey - thanks for letting us know  

Kitty - you've got to do whatever you feel comfortable with hun.

Viv - oh that sounds awful!!  I thought there must be a Scottish cadburyworld nearer to you that you were going to - Stirling to Brum in 3 hours - does DH think he's David Coulthard   ??   Oh well at least you're getting the bedroom painted.

Thanks for the reassurances about the trapped wind pains - you just get used to the cramps and stretching and then a whole new lot of pain starts doesn't it??  Had a much better sleep last night, so feeling more human today!!

Lizi - how's the SPD (did I get that right?).  Hope you enjoy the Nottingham meet.

Love
Wolla
xx


----------



## Marielou

Thanks girls for the support and Tracey for posting ~ the spotting got worse after the scan yesterday but soon went down and fingers crossed, is more or less gone or going now. 

I've just sent Mark out for some sweet and sour sweets, or fizzy sweets ~ If I don't get some NOW someone is going ot get killed     I just NEED them! Is this a craving? 

Also, I've gone off vegetables, and I am a major vegetable lover, and vegetarian, so I've been forcing myself to eat them, then dry heaving all night.  I've also gone off cheese and quorn so I can only assume this baby takes after Mark and wants to be a meat eater!!    

Right, I'm only on the PC while Mark goes to the shops   so best get my bum back over to the sofa!

Marie xx

ps photo of Littlebit in the gallery.  He's the best looking baby ever, if I do say so myself (with the exception of Max and the other babiess of course!)


----------



## wolla

Marie - glad you're both doing ok.  However much you read that spotting is common during early pregnancy, it's still scary as h£ll when it happens isn't it?  

I would say that's definitely a craving   - hope Mark didn't disappoint.  Yes you're right - littlebit is beautiful.  

Take care hun

Wolla
xx


----------



## LiziBee

Marie - I can understand the craving for sherbert sours and the like, at about 10 weeks pg I sat down and ate 2 whole lemons (yes and the skin, did leave the pith though). I'm also veggie, fortunately I didn't go off much except cheese but I did suddenly find myself wanting cod, something I've not touched for 20 years!! Glad you are feeling better.

Kitty - £3K, OUCH!! Please get advice from your doctor and also the airline you are going with.

SPD has not been great, my own stupid fault. When they told me to get down to the hospital all ideas of 'babysteps' went out the window and I nearly ran so now I'm paying the price (sitting in front of the computer doesn't help either!)

Best go back to the couch! 
Love to all,
Lizi.x


----------



## wolla

Has anybody read Mel Giedroyc's 'From here to Maternity'?  I'm about 3/4 of the way through it, and would recommend it if you want a lighthearted read.

Wolla
x


----------



## LiziBee

"The best friends guide to pregnancy" is wettingly funny too! I'm beginning to loathe anything by Miriam Stoppard though!
Lizi.x


----------



## wolla

Lizi - I saw that one in Smiths too, but thought it was a serious book   - might buy that one too then.  Haven't read anything by Miriam Stoppard but have found 'Pregnancy for Dummies' to be really informative but easy going.


----------



## Marielou

I don't like Miriam stoppard too.  I got her book out of the library when I was about 5 weeks gone, and read the part about pregnancy after miscarriage, and it was really negative.   More or less saying if it happens once, don't ever get your hopes up again! She also does a 'case history' of a lady who lost a baby at 12 weeks, and is now 8 weeks pregnant, and says how she has a good chance this time, as she is staying positive.  Almost makes you feel bad for having wobbly days!   

I might check out those other books ~ they sound good! 

Sad news on the TTC forum today for Sarah and Struthie    Its just not fair, is it? 

The spotting seems to be very very light now, almost stopped.  I remembered last night, that the night before the spotting started, I had pains almost like my implantaiton pains again, almost like 'digging in' pains, so it makes sense that I had some spotting.  It was Littlebit digging n deeper!  

Marie xx


----------



## LiziBee

It's so sad for Struthie and Sarah  

Marie - have you read MS's views on vegetarianism? Some of her books are more damning than others  Also other stupid bits get up my nose like no soft cheese which is just plain wrong! (Its no mould ripened cheese like brie or stilton, a bit of philly is fine!!) But most especially the IVF/ICSI stuff winds me up like theres no tomorrow!!   Will stop ranting now....

Wolla - I was reading it in the EPU after my cyst ruptured about 10 weeks PG, it certainly helped lift me out of the doom and gloom!

Best go eat lunch!
Lizi.x


----------



## LiziBee

Poorly Max!!!   Hope you've had it (someone on here hasn't and I can't remember who ...)
Lizi.x


----------



## sarahjj

So sad for Sarah & Struthie today  

Tracey - hope Max gets better soon  

Wolla - yes, I enjoyed 'from here to maternity' too  

Marie - hope you are doing OK. Are you still on the sour sweets?   

Hi to Lizi, Kitty. Viv & everyone else  

I have my 1st scan in the morning. Very nervous!

love Sarahjj
xx


----------



## Marielou

Sarah ~  for tomorrow!   

Tracey ~ Poor little Max, hope his spots get better soon xx

Lizi ~ I know I shouldnt ask this ~ but what does MS say about vegetarians?

Marie xx


----------



## viviennef

Sarah, good luck for today.

Marie, I'm a vegetarian as well and the only problem is sometimes we don't get enough iron so I was put on iron tablets from about 12 weeks.

I've ordered the baby's wardrobe last night, it will probably take 2 weeks for delivery so I've made Jason promise he'll paint the bedroom next weekend so as soon as the wardrobe comes I can get baby's stuff all washed and organised, can't wait. Taking Jamie to his swimming lesson today which is not easy crawling about the baby pool with a huge stomach like mine! 

Hi to everyone else.

love Viv xxx


----------



## wolla

Sarah - good luck for scan this morning.

Tracey - hope Max's spots clear up soon.

Kitty - how's things with you?

Marie - hope you and littlebit are doing well.

viv - how exciting, ordering baby's wardrobe - have you got lots of clothes already to put in it?

Wolla
xx


----------



## viviennef

Hi,

Tracey, have you tried calomine lotion on Max? It's supposed to take the itching away and may make him more comfortable. It's a nightmare when they're ill isn't it. I think I always end up in a worse state than Jamie as I get so stressed at the thought of him being ill.

Wolla, we've still got a lot of Jamie's clothes and my friend had a little boy in September so she's going to give us some of his clothes as well. This poor baby will end up wearing cast offs all the time although I've got new sleepsuits for going to the hospital. I don't want to buy any more outfits until he's here just incase the scan was wrong and it's a girl!

Going shopping tomorrow to get a birthday present for Jamie. He's going to be 2 in a couple of weeks, can hardly believe it!

love Viv xxx


----------



## LiziBee

Tracey - have a look for 'Lactocalamine', check and see if its safe for one so young, but I found it less messy and more effective than regular calamine.

Marie - oh the usual patronising [email protected] E.g. "it is possible to get most of the essential amino acids" which by inference says 'you can't get them all', and other stuff. You must have a pint of milk a day, and at least 4 eggs a week and lots of peanut butter. Little mention of tofu but no recognition of alternative sources of protein like TVP, quorn, mock duck and quinoa. 
Any more news on Laura?

Viv - Kiddies furniture is so exciting!! (OK I need to get a life, I see that  )In honour of entering 'big school' next week I am composing a shopping list! I have a fair bit of stuff already kindly donated by friends and more to come besides but I'm missing stupid bits like bedding and nappy stuff. DH is going to pass out when he sees all the stuff I want!

Sarah - hope the scan went well! I wish I'd stopped for a moment after the scan to write down how I felt, I think it would have made a nice thing for buba to have in their 'special box' of memories.

Hello to Wolla, Kitty, Caroline, Jayne and anyone else I've forgotten (sorry brain like a sieve! )

So, got some blood test results back from hospital, I do have some antibodies to buba's blood but they are in the lowest risk group so the Anti-D will protect me (or rather Buba) and I'm anemic - quel surprise?! I've been anaemic since....oh the liver damage I got in glandular fever, what a surprise that I'm anaemic now! So I have been prescribed the lovely iron tablets which will make me constipated which will make them give me lactulose, which will rob my body of iron, which will make them up the dose....and so it will go on! (Can you tell I'm not happy about this?!) 

love and hugs
Lizi.x


----------



## LiziBee

HA!! Just seen the doc and my heam is 10.4, well the diagnosis for aneamia is heam under 10.5 so I only just tip the scales, which means my iron level has actually IMPROVED during this pregnancy!! All of which comes down to the fact that he's letting me off without the tablets!!     (I've always refused the tablets and I think he didn't want a fight now!!!)
Happy, happy, happy!!!!


----------



## sarahjj

Hi everyone & thanks for your good luck wishes today! All went well. Scan showed 1 little bubba on board & could see heartbeat. So emotional!! I go back for another in 2 weeks.

Lizi - glad your iron levels are OK   Lovely idea to keep memories box for baby - think I'll do that. Lovely to have a scan photo now to go in there  

Tracey - hope you and Max are doing OK  Horrible itchy spots  

Viv - have fun shopping tomorrow   Hope you are OK.

Hi to Marie, Wolla, Kitty & everyone else  

love Sarahjj
xx


----------



## KittyR

Hi girls

Sorry to hear your little boy is poorly Tracey. I suppose at least you can tick that one off now.....
Hope you're feeling ok Marie we haven't heard from you for a while. Also looking forward to hearing about Sarah's scan. I am gradually learning all your names.

Wolla what date is your scan? Mine is Tuesday 18th. I bet you are tearing your hair out waiting for it.  

I am officially 9 weeks today, still not feeling very pregnant except my sore boobs and a bit more discharge than usual (lovely)....anyone else like this? I'll stop moaning soon and revelling in it....just hope all is ok. 

We have decided to go to South Africa as planned. I went to the docs on Wednesday and got a top up Typhoid jab (fine in pregnancy) and was still ok for all the rest from previous holidays. Also found out that I can in fact safely take an anti-malarial although not the most effective one. So now just need to decide whether it is more risky to take the drug (which is supposedly fine but I guess you never know?) or to not......ahhhhhh the dilemmas!!!

Also when are you all planning to tell friends and family about donor? DH has told most of his close friends what we are doing although most don't know that I am pregnant and we have both told close family. After our 5 failed ICSIs for which I had been pretty open about, I found myself withdrawing from constant updates for everyone we knew, but now wondering about when we will say it is donor - at 12 weeks, at birth, first birthday? We are firmly in the 'telling' camp and see no reason not to extend that to most family and friends but I am not quite sure how to word it. I told a very close friend I was pregnant the other day and couldn't quite get the words out, not through any denial reson but it felt such a big piece of information I felt I needed to see her face to face to say it. 

Anyway would be interested in how others have done it......

Hi to all those I haven't mentioned. 
Have a nice weekend all
kxxxxx


----------



## viviennef

Hi,

Sarah, so glad your scan went well.

Kitty, our parents and close friends knew that we had to use a donor right from the start of our treatment when we discovered Jason didn't have any sperm. We are definitely going to tell Jamie and the new baby when they are old enough to understand but we still have the dilema that aunt and uncles don't know our situation. They don't even know we went through treatment so I think that's something we'll also have to think about in the future. 

Hi to everyone else.

love Viv xxx


----------



## Marielou

Hello girls! 

Sarah ~ Glad your scan went well!! When is your due date?  I'm guessing 13th November, as your EC was exactly a week behind me, and your had EC the same day as my friend, Frankie (FLH)  

Kitty ~ When are you going to SA?  Reading back, I saw you asked if we would do it ~ I have to say I definatly wouldnt, but its a personnal decision.  We were due to go to spain, but I'm not willing to risk it.  Are you going on Safari, that looks amazing, or to a resort? 

Lizi ~ Yay for your iron levels!!  
I hate people's opinions on vegeterianism.   My previous clinic told me the reason my ICSI's failed was due to that.    Then when I moved to St. Judes, we discovered it was due to the polyps ~ and he said veggies often have much healthier diets than meat eaters!  I figured if both my sisters could have healthy pregnancies, easy conceptions and healthy weight babies (7lb 12oz and 6lb 4oz) on a diet of McDonalds, KFC and chicken nuggets, being a veggie was doing me no harm!

Vivienne ~ What are you buying for Jamie for his birthday?

Tracey ~ Kisses and hugs to poor little Max   

I think I might have morning sickness, though it always comes on in the afternoons.  You'll all think I'm mad, but I'm thrilled!!   

Only 5 days to my 8 week scan, I can't wait to see how much Littlebit has grown.  I hope he's ok    

Marie xx


----------



## sweetcaroline

Hi Everyone,

Haven't got time to catch up properly but I was just going to say to Kitty, DH and I went to South Africa on honeymoon at the end of March last year and we went on safari to the Kruger Park (Mala Mala, where are you going?).  Although the official advice is to take malaria tablets, it isn't the rainy season so the risk is relatively low.  I was planning to have DIUI the day we got back (I missed it as I ovulated a day early, but then I conceived the next month) so, although I bought the tablets, I didn't actually take them as I wasn't keen on having them in my system.  I wore long trousers and sleeves at night and didn't get bitten.  Now you've made the decision to go, relax and enjoy it!  We really did have the holiday of a lifetime and I'm sure plenty of South African women have healthy pregnancies.

lots of love to everyone, Caroline xxxx


----------



## KittyR

Caroline thank you so much you don't know how much that post means......it has really reassured me as I have been worrying I am being completely irresponsible, I have bought every insect repellant device/cream under the sun, I'll be damned if I'm going to get bitten!!!!

Thanks you are a sweetie

kxx

(ps everyone else thanks also for your honest replies also!)


----------



## sarahjj

Hi everyone 

Hi Marie - Yes,  13th November is my due date - a week behind you!! It still does still an awful long way off though   Hope you are feeling OK - how is the morning sickness?? I know what you mean about wanting the morning sickness - I've just had one day a couple of weeks ago when I was feeling sick, and got very excited but since then really haven't had any symptoms   My sister, who is 10 wk pg has been constantly sick from 5 weeks . I'd like some more symptoms really as I still don't really feel pregnant!  

Tracey - hope Max is feeling better   

Hi Kitty - glad you have made a decision now about your holiday. Sounds like you are taking every precaution, so I hope that you have a fantastic time    Our close family knows about our treatment and using a donor, but we haven't told the rest of the family or our friends. We do plan to tell our child about the donor, so I guess we'll deal with telling others too if and when it becomes necessary.  

Viv - how was your shopping trip?  

Hi to Wolla, Lizi & everyone else  

Well, DH has gone out on a stag night tonight so its a night in on my own for me. Will get an early night I think. So happy to have my little scan picture from yesterday! I have to keep checking it to reassure myself it really is true!

Hope you all enjoy the rest of your weekends. 

love Sarah
xx


----------



## viviennef

Hi everyone,

Haven't had a chance to log on all day so I need a FF fix!

Sarah, it's amazing when you get your little scan pic isn't it. Don't worry too much about lack of symptoms as everyone is different.

Kitty, I'm sure everything will be fine on your holiday. When are you going?

Marie, I agree with you about veggies. You only have to watch Gillian McKeith to see how healthy a lifestyle it is. You'll get a blood test anyway to check your iron levels.

We've spent a fortune today. Got all the paint for the bedroom so Jason has grudgingly agreed to paint it next weekend. For Jamie's birthday we got him a keyboard (which will probably drive me insane!) some DVDs and a toy digger and tractor. He is obsessed with diggers at the moment. We also got him a toy cooker, I know that might sound weird for a boy but he loves playing with our pots and pans. I don't know why as he never sees me cook   but both his grans let him 'help' bake cakes and things so I think he'll love it.

Got some little sleepsuits and socks for the baby as well.

Hi to everyone else,

love Viv xxx


----------



## viviennef

Hi another quick post for Marie,

Just wanted to say I read your post on the 1st tri about the blood tests and you can refuse to have them done. It's entirely your decision and it's not up to the midwife to decide for you. I didn't get them done either as I wouldn't risk having an amnio and I wouldn't terminate anyway if the baby had downs. The blood tests only give you an indication and can often be wrong. My best friend had the blood tests with both her pregnancies, both came back a high risk of downs so she had an amnio both times and her babies were totally healthy so I have no faith in them at all. Hope this helps you a bit.

love Viv xxx


----------



## Marielou

Thanks Vivienne, 

My midwife was lovely and so supportive ~ but she really came down on me like a ton of bricks when I said I didnt want the test ~ saying 'Don't you want the best for your baby?'    Felt like growling 'I've waited 6 years for this baby, so shut UP!'   but instead smiled sweetly   
I don't see her again until 16 weeks, as I'm under consultant care due to the IVF, so I'll see the consultant at 12 weeks, but I'll bring it up with her at the appointment.  It seems a waste of NHS resources if I know theres no way I'd risk my baby with an amnio or anything furthur than that.    I've also heard of people getting told their risk of downs is high, but then baby turns out to be ok.

I was talking it over with my mum last night (Tracey ~ she apologised!   ) and she said when she was pg with my youngest sister, she was 39 and they had her in the hospital at 19 weeks, and said 'You've got 30 minutes to make up your mind, do you want an amnio or not?' and more or less pushed her into it.  She had it done, as she felt pressured, but when they did it, they did it wrong and drew blood, not amniotic fluid.  She was very lucky not to lose the baby.    I just can't risk that.    And, how awful to put her in that position! 
Oh, and my sister was fine ... although sometimes I wonder just how 'fine' she is  

Viv ~ I don't think theres anything wrong with a toy cooker for a boy! Mark is a head chef, and for years I've always planned to get my child a toy kitchen, to be 'like daddy' .  I'm sure if we'd have had Charlie, thats what he'd be getting this year    If littlebit has boy bits, he's getting a cooker and kitchen!  

Sarah ~ My sister is 5 weeks pregnant (she's a week behind you exactly) and she's been chucking up and feeling really ill.  My other sister was the same during her pregnancy, but me and my mum feel fine.  My sickness only came on at about 7.2 weeks   and many many women don't get it at all.  I still wonder if its all my imagination! At your stage, I had no signs at all, its only been this week I've 'felt' pregnant.  And even now, I don't have many signs.

Hope everyone has a good Mother's Day!

I was woken this morning with a 'Mother~to~be' card from DH and Littlebit, plus some lovely flowers.   

Marie xx


----------



## wolla

Oh Marie - that's lovely that Littlebit got you a card and flowers.  Apparently DH was planning on getting me something but then forgot    .  Ah well, he's promised that next year he'll buy me the biggest bunch of flowers ever.  Hurray for your morning (afternoon) sickness - it's mad isn't it that we want to be sick  .  I was looking forward to it, but then had a couple of weeks just feeling queasy and was very relieved when it stopped - now that I've got to 10 weeks without being sick I'm hoping I'm safe!!  

Kitty - sounds like you're taking every precaution for your holiday - when do you go?  Haven't got a date for my scan yet - got my booking in appt with the midwife on Weds, so don't know if I'll be given a date then or not??  Am soooo jealous of everyone having early scans.

Sarah - glad the scan went well 

Hi to Viv, Lizi & Caroline.

Wolla
x


----------



## LiziBee

Not forgotten you all, just come down with a nasty persistant headache so can't stay on line for long.
marie - sorry to miss you at the weekend. Tell the midwife to get stuffed, mine said "you understand the risks in refusing don't you" YES, I might not have to spend the next 22 weeks in a state of permanent worry!!! at my age the BEST result I could get was 1 in 180 anyway  which would automatically make them recommend amnio. Oh and another girl in our village had amnio and got told her baby deffinately did have Downs, but it seems they bungled the test because she now has a very normal 6 year old running around! Will stop  -ing now!!

Wolla Kitty, Sarah, tracey, caroline and Jayne - sorry that rant has made my head hurt more, must go and lie down. 
love and hugs
Lizi.xxxxxx


----------



## wolla

Lizi - oh dear, you're not having a very good time at the moment are you?  Are you still working?  Hope the headache doesn't hang around too long.

A friend of DH's was given a very low risk factor of the baby having down's - BUT... he was born with down's - so either way, it's just not accurate.  I'm planning on refusing the test - I wouldn't terminate, and like Lizi says - don't want to spend the rest of the pregnancy worrying.

Where is everyone?? It's very quiet on here at the mo'

Wolla
xx


----------



## Marielou

Hello! 

I've been worrying today    I had a really nasty dream last night, where some witch told me I'd lost the baby (but in my head, I was saying 'But its alive!' and it seems to have affected me for the day. 

Also, I've been feeling pretty sicky ~ like sea sickness for the past week, and today, I don't feel so bad.  I think all this is worry leading up to my scan on thursday.  I'm going to ask if I can have scans at 9 and 10 weeks as well, as Charlie died between the 9 and 10 week marker, and I'm terrified.    I wish I could go to sleep for the next 3 weeks! 

How common is it to lose the baby after seeing a heartbeat?  I know its low, but I need the reassurance right now, and I don't feel strong enough to go googling it, as I'll just get all upset.    I know now that Charlie had an enlarged yolk sack, which is a sign of chromosonal abnormalities, but I've seen girls with large sacks go on to have babies.  I was so glad when this baby didnt have a large sack, now I worry if it was big enough.    

Sorry this is 'me me me' today, but I'm just feeling a little down and worried.

Marie xx


----------



## viviennef

Hi everyone,

Marie, I read that if you get a scan at 6 weeks and see the heartbeat then your chances of miscarraige go down to 5%. If you see the heartbeat at 9 weeks then the risks are 2%. Don't forget my symptoms this time went completely at 8 weeks so it doesn't mean anything bad if your symptoms aren't as strong now. Maybe your dreams are just your subconcious worries. It's only natural to be worried especially after what happened but you've had two scans now and Littlebit is doing fine so there's no reason to think anything will go wrong now. It's easier said than done, I still worry even now and sometimes wish I could fast forward time to have him here and know he's safe.

Hi to Wolla, Lizi, Kitty, Sarah and everyone else.

love Viv xxx


----------



## KittyR

Hello girls

Marielou I know how you feel although I haven't experienced a miscarriage as late as you did which must make it harder to think positively. But I got myself into a tizz before my 6.5 week scan then again before my 8 week scan and then I was on cloud nine after my 8 week scan and now I am nearly 10 weeks and feeling really negative again, cos I have only my sore boobs as my sympotom - not feeling sick, tired, crampy, nothing....it's horrible isn't it, you just want to enjoy it and believe it but it is so hard. I have heard the same good stats as Vivienne. The fact is that every day is progress. I really can't believe there is a living baby shaped little life inside me.....but if I apply logic I know there must be! it's almost like I've got used to the idea of being 'pregnant' but not used at all to what it means!!  I got promoted yesterday for a change in my job that will be effective from September...and i found myself thinking well I probably won't be pregnant then, so will still be able to do it - - -who knows when that feeling will go away. My friend said the big difference is when you can feel the baby moving inside you then it really starts to sink in. I wish in many ways I had more symptoms but then others would say it was incredibly fortunate and healthy. 

I'm off to South Africa on Friday straight after school - really looking forward to it although still feeling nervous about the whole malaria thing and wish I wasn't in this situation.  Am back on Easter Sunday and then have my 12 week scan on the Tuesday morning. 

Kx


----------



## sarahjj

Hello all!

Marie - hope you are feeling OK. Try not to worry   Only a couple of days until your next scan - hopefully that will reassure you  

Kitty - Congratulations on your promotion   and do stay positive - promotion & lovely baby on the way - fab!  Hope you enjoy your hols too!

Hi Viv - hope you are OK  

Lizi - hope you are feeling better soon  

Wolla - Good luck with your appointment tomorrow. Hope you get a scan date    

Tracey - how is Max doing now? 

Hi Caroline - hope you are OK  

 to everyone else

I went to my GP surgery today. I was a bit disappointed as my own GP wasn't there to tell my news as he has been so helpful thoughout tx, but saw lovely locum doctor who was so excited for us   Should get appointment with midwife in the next couple of weeks. Still no symptoms other than tiredness  

love Sarah
x


----------



## wolla

Marie - hope you're ok, was worried about you last night xx

Well, I have at last seen the midwife - and I'm booked in for a scan - TOMORROW MORNING!!!!!!!  I can't believe I'm going to see my baby tomorrow, I am so excited    .  

She asked me if I'd had any bleeding, so I told her about the bit of spotting I had when we were in Scotland, and that I had the same last night and she was straight on the phone to the maternity day unit to make me an appointment.

She was also really supportive when I said I didn't want the blood test at 15 wks for down's - although I haven't discussed it with DH yet, but I'm sure he'll agree.

Right - just got to phone DH now and tell him he can't play golf in the morning .

Hi to everyone
Wolla
xx


----------



## wolla

Why is happiness so bloody short lived??
Just phoned DH to tell him about the scan in the morning - his reaction "well, do I have to come?"
I told him to 'f%$k off and play golf then' and hung up.  
Then he phoned back with "well will we be straight in and out? how long will it take?"
My reply - "I don't know, I've never had a f^£king scan before" - and he hung up!!
Then I went and had a good cry in the staff toilets - my face now looks like I've been slapped about a bit, it's so red and puffy!
Men are such w**kers!!!!!

Do you think it's my hormones??


----------



## Marielou

Wolla ~ I had no idea you were having a scan tomorrow!!!    Me too!  What time is yours?  
And grrrr to your husband    I agree with Tracey, anyone would have reacted the same way, I'd be furious!  Mind you, I'm none to happy with Mark right now, but thats a different story! 

Oh, just read your first post which answers my first questions     Aside from what time is it?! Is this instead of one at 12 weeks, or as well as?  Blimey, am I on mastermind or something?! 

Thank you for the IM's yesterday and the support,  I was so upset and couldnt stop crying all day.  I've been to see my GP today and she says its still my clinical depression, I just assumed it would go with the BFP but apparently not.  She said its so common to feel this way, particulary after having had a miscarriage in the past (yes, it was discovered duriong a scan, at 10.6 weeks but I won't talk about that now) and she'd be more worried if I wasnt worried!    Can't remember if I mentioned I had an itch in my vagina, she said its not thrush, its a reaction to my pessaries.  Lovely things!   

I'm glad she was supportive re: not having the 15 week tests, I ony hope my midwife is 'ok' when I tell her that at 16 weeks!

Sarah ~ Its a shame when you can't tell your normal GP, isnt it?  Mind you, when I went back to see her last week, she said 'The other GP told me your news, I'm SOOO happy' and talked about it, so you should get that next time!  

Kitty ~ Enjoy Africia!!

Vivienne ~ Thank you for reassuring me with the statistics again    Thats really what I wanted to hear  

I've been naughty again today    To cheer myself up, we were going to Next to buy a pressie for a friends baby, but we popped into Tesco.  I saw they had a clothing sale, so walked over to see if they had anything, and picked up a gorgeous 'Roo' outift for Poppy   and then ..... I saw what I've ALWAYS wanted ~ a teeny tiny baby santa outfit!!    Well, it was a bargin at £1.50, so I had to have it   ~ my plan is to dress the baby in it some time in November, take a photo and make our christmas cards with Littlebit on the front in all his/her santa glory    Ooooh I'm so excited! 

I also noticed they had the most gorgeous Giraffe snowsuit, and as we're going for the baby jungle range in Mothercare for the nursery, which is 'Mummy loves her baby Giraffe' I SOOOO want it!  I've promised myself I'll treat myself to it after the 12 week scan   

Marie xx


----------



## LiziBee

Wolla - Men!  Sometimes I just don't understand them.
Marie - sorry to say the depression really doesn't switch off with the BFP. Wish I could lift mine 
Hope you both have good scan results - will you be able to stick them up in the gallery?

Sarah - have you told people other than the doctor yet?  Its such a boost to see peoples faces light up when you tell them!

Kitty - hope you are doing OK. Enjoy Africa, hope you have a great time!


Headache has now eased off but my back and pelvis are so painful its really getting me down. MIL did help to cheer me up last night though. When I got home and opened the post I found she'd sent two cheques, one for £50 for maternity wear (DH had told her nothing was fitting me anymore - it's a lie when they say a pair of trousers will fit you all the way through!) and another for £400 for a pram!! She said she'd been looking around mothercare and realised how much the really nice ones cost! Bless her, I'm sure they must have better ways to spend their money but I'm not going to argue (plus they have just bought a brand new Citroen C3 so they can't be too hard up!) I really am very lucky.

Hope everyone is having a good Wednesday!
love and hugs
Lizi.x


----------



## wolla

Tracey - thanks hun.  He has phoned to apologise, so I've calmed down a bit now (oh, and just been out for lunch for a colleagues birthday and there's nowt that a nice dollop of sticky toffee pudding can't fix eh?)

Marie - it's at 9am, what time's yours?  Glad you're feeling a bit better today.  Yes, the scan is instead of the 12 wk one - I'm so glad we're getting one now though cos I really want to start telling people at work, extended family etc and didn't want to do that til we'd had a scan - so...I'll be shouting it from the rooftops tomorrow afternoon.  And I reckon we could all be on mastermind - specialist subject 'fertility treatments'.

Lizi - sorry you're still in pain hun.

Wolla
x


----------



## KittyR

Hi girls

wow wolla very exciting!  Can't wait to hear how it goes. Boys can be a bit insensitive sometimes, I think it is especailly hard when we all desperately want them to bond and act like daddy etc.....mine occasionally makes jokes and says things like 'well it's not mine', and I get all sensitive...but he's only joking. Anyway pleased that he said sorry, you wouldn't want it to cast a shadow over your scan day. 

Marielou hope you have a nice scan day tomorrow also and it can put your mind at rest a bit.  You poor thing having depression to contend with as well, that must be really tough.  Your nursery plans sound fun!  I have been enjoying flicking through brochures etc, made me laugh yesterday saw an advert for a breast pump - it described it as 'stylish' and claimed it made breastfeeding 'fun'!!!  What a claim eh!!  Bit nervous to do any actual buying though. Feeling very unpregnant at the moment, roll on two and a half weeks when I hope to see some good news......

Showed my best friend my boobs the other day as it is the only thing I can cling onto (not literally!) when doubting i am pregnant - my friend saw them and said "well all I can say is with the size of those nipples your baby won't have any trouble latching on!"    

I had parents evening tonight from 2-7pm non-stop.........am v tired!

Sorry to hear you are in pain Lizibee and that you also have depression. I must admit I felt a bit down yesterday (not the same as depression, I know) and I thought for goodness sake you're pregnant how can you be feeling low....

Anyway will be checking the minte I get back from school to see your scan news girls!!!

Kxxxx


----------



## viviennef

Hi just a quick message for Wolla and Marie to wish you both the best of luck for your scans today. Can't wait to get home and hear all about it. Better go as Jamie has just poured my face powder all over himself!!!

love Viv xxxx


----------



## wolla

I have one gorgeous little baby with a very healthy heartbeat.  .

She did an ultrasound, and could see that everything was ok and the hearbeat and everything, but couldn't get a clear view for measurements or a photo, so she offered me an internal - wow, the picture is so much clearer, you can see his little arms and legs - he was moving around lots when we first got a glimpse of him, but had gone to sleep by the time we got a photo.

I'll scan the pic tonight and post it up here tomorrow.

Kitty - lol at you flashing your boobs at your friend.  Honestly - mine are not sore at all anymore, and I haven't been sick once but everything's ok.

Hi to everyone else
(A very excited) Wolla
xx


----------



## LiziBee

Wolla - so pleased to hear your excellent news!
Marie - thinking of you and keeping my fingers crossed for a top result!

Disappearing for the w/e to see some friends and pick up the baby stuff they are lending/giving us. Back monday lunch time for an antenatal check up, so will update on Monday night.
Have a great weekend
Lizi.x


----------



## Marielou

This is just a quick one, about to have a shower before setting off for the clinic ~ 

Wolla ~ Brilliant news on your scan!! Bet it was amazing.  The 10 week scan is the one I'm terrified of!!  That, and my 12 week scan, oh and todays scan    Ok, all scans!!  
So cute that it was moving about, how exciting! 

Lizi ~ Have a fab weekend! 

Right, the shower is calling me ....

Marie xx


----------



## wolla

Marie

Good luck for this afternoon - everything will be fine xxxxx


----------



## AnneD

Wolla - congratulations on your scan hun and   to men - my Dh can sometimes be a bit like that too - think they feel a bit redundant but I bet it feels more real to him now  

Marie - good luck for your scan Marie - so excited for you   

Love dipping in and out of this thread girls - you give me hope


----------



## Hippy

Hi all   just wanted to echo what AnneD said in that I too love popping onto your thread to read how you all are as it does wonders for the spirit and renewing hope   

Marie - sooo anxious to hear all about your scan, have been thinking of you all day hun x

Love
Hippy
xx

PS - I am still hoping I might yet make it on here as an official Cargo carrier one day soon   til then I don't like to post on this thread (just like to read only  ) as want to save the honour of being able to write on here regularly until  I am an actual BFP member, if that makes any sort of sense!? Fab news that our lovely Vic will be joining your ranks     as see got a BFP this morning - YIPPEE


----------



## Marielou

Afternoon! 

The scan went very well ~ baby is measuring spot on for dates, and was flipping over and over and making it hard to get a good picture!     Baby is HUGE now, and soooo cute, we could even see tiny little arm and leg buds, which is amazing.  

I will update a photo for you later. 

My next scan is at 10.2 weeks, its at a private clinic due to arguments with my clinic today     I won't talk any more about it as they have been good up til now.  Just a shame we had to part on bad terms.  


Hippy and Anne ~ I used to LOVE popping in and reading this thread while I was TTC, and I have to say, I never ever thought I'd be posting on it for real!! 
So pleased to see Vic will be joining us, and nothing will make me happier than hearing you and the other girls and joining too!    
I love popping back onto the donor thread, as I really feel you girls are my friends.  

Marie xx

ps ~ Tracey, thank you for listening and understanding when I was so upset today on the mobile.  You're the best


----------



## viviennef

Marie and Wolla, congratulations on your scans, I'm so pleased everything was ok for you both. Will have to go and check the donor sperm thread now I've read that Vic got a positive, what fantastic news.

Are any of you watching The Family Man tonight? I thought it was really good last week although it clashes with Footballers Wives, I'm such a telly addict.

love to everyone else,

Viv xxx


----------



## KittyR

Brill news Wolla and Marie, that's great. How many weeks are you Marie? When I had my 8 week scan it wasn't moving at all, just a heartbeat pulsing away, but measurements were fine....maybe crappy scan machine? or mine's a lazy nipper? or something wrong     stop it stop sit stop it must think positive!!  

Anyway we're packing up tonight so may not manage to log back on but have a great Easter all, I will be back on Easter Sunday so will log on to see how you are all doing. 

Lots of love kxx


----------



## Marielou

Kitty ~ I really doubt something is wrong  I couldnt see the flipping, but everyone else could   

I've read today that other people have seen the eyes and fingers etc... which worried me for a bit, but I'm trying not to worry!

Marie xx


----------



## sarahjj

Wolla & Marie - big congratulations to you both on your scans!!        Lovely to hear your news!

Kitty - have a great holiday.

Lizi - hope you are feeling better now.

Hello to Viv, Tracey & everyone else

love Sarah
xx


----------



## wolla

Not a great picture cos I couldn't get my scanner to work , so had to take a photo of the scan pic instead. Head's at the top left, then his little pot belly (just like daddy!!) and his legs sticking up in the air.










Marie - so pleased the scan went well.

Kitty - bubba was probably just having a kip when they did your scan. As long as the heartbeat was good, everything's fine. Enjoy your holiday hun.

Anne & Hippy - hopefully won't be long before you're both regular posters on this thread.

Wolla
xx


----------



## viviennef

Wolla, what a great picture. You must be so pleased to finally have had your scan. Have you started telling people yet?

Hi to Marie, Sarah, Lizi, Kitty and everyone else.

Vic, hope to see you posting here soon.

love Viv xxx


----------



## struthie

Gatecrashing sorry - Wolla thats a fab pic!


----------



## Tibbelt

Sorry - I'm gatecrashing too! Wolla - that's an amazing scan pic!!! Bubba is just gorgeous!     

Marie - glad your scan went well too! Hope you're managing to stop worrying a bit now  

Hello to everyone else  
lots of love
Sarah
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Colly

Marie and Wolla - Congratulations on your scans 

                          love Collyx


----------



## Marielou

Wolla ~ Amazing to see the difference between a baby at 8 weeks and 10 weeks    I can't wait for my 10 week scan now!! 

Marie xx


----------



## AnneD

Wow Wolla - I love your piccie it's amazing and has brought me to tears    I can't believe how clear it is.  Wow wow wow is all I can say  

I hope I join you all here very soon too - hopefully I'll strike gold with medicated cycles like you Wolla xxx


----------



## alex28

wolla and marielou - well done on your scans - so chuffed for you both!!!

Cant wait to see yours on here soon Vic!!!!


----------



## wolla

Aww - thanks. It really is a great feeling to see something that looks (a little bit) like a baby in there. 

Viv - yes, the world and his wife know about it now!  I gave my mam permission to spread the word and I think within 10 minutes all aunts, uncles cousins etc were all informed.  And I told lots more people at work yesterday afternoon, then had a steady stream of people through the office to look at the scan pic.  Everyone was really lovely - I got lots of cuddles.  I have turned into one of those annoying pregnant women who shows her scan pic to everyone including the postman though  

Marie - littlebit will be bigbit when you have your next scan (aw, they grow up so fast don't they?)

Anne, Sarah, Struthie, Colly, Alex, Viv - thanks guys 

Wolla
x


----------



## sarahjj

Wolla- wow fantastic scan piccie  

Quick question  - when did all of you first see your midwife??   I've had an appointment through for 13.5 weeks. Does this seem a bit late? Should I try and get an earlier one? I thought the midwife arranged a 12week scan. If so I wouldn't be having one until about wk14   I have an 8 week one at the clinic next week, but then should be discharged so a wait then until 14 weeks seems like a long time - 2 weeks between the 6 wk and 8 wk one has been bad enough! 

Hello & love to Marie, Tracey, Kitty, Lizi, Viv & everyone else. Have a lovely weekend  

Sarah
xx


----------



## viviennef

Hi Sarah,

I booked in with the midwife at 8 weeks after I had my first scan. She took all my details and sent them to the hospital to arrange my 12 week scan. It does seem a bit late at 13 weeks. Could you contact the midwife and ask for an appointment now? At least then you'll get your scan at 12 weeks rather then having to wait any longer.

Hi to everyone else,

Viv xxx


----------



## Marielou

Sarah ~ I booked in with my midwife at 6.1 weeks   (no idea why she came so early!!) and she booked my scan then and there for exactly 12 weeks.  
I'd contact your GP and ask if this is right.   


I got my letter through today, telling me my antenatal consultant appt is for the 26th April, at my maternity hospital.  I managed to finally get my first April Fools ever ~ I told Mark, my mum and sister that the letter said I had to pay £50 for the appt and they believed it     Brilliant!!!  

Can't remember if I told you, but I've booked another scan at 10.2 weeks with a prvate clinic, I can't wait! 
I was reading this months P&B magazine, and it says in there if there is a good heartbeat at 8 weeks, you have a 96% chance of the pregnancy developing normally    At 9.1 weeks, Charlie had a heartbeat, but poor little man, it was only 60bpm.  Littlebits heart was going really fast, at least 2~3 beats per second!  Clever littlebit!

Marie xx


----------



## sarahjj

Thanks Marie & Viv - I'll contact my surgery and see if I can get an earlier appointment. 

Well done on your April fools Marie   and good luck for your next scan      Sounds like Littlebit has a great heartbeat.   

Lizi - hope your check up goes well on Monday     Hope you are feeling OK    No, we haven't told anyone except close family yet. We are trying to keep it a secret until 12 weeks, though I am bursting with the news!!!

Hi to Wolla, Tracey, Kitty & everyone else - hope you've all had a good weekend. 

love Sarah
xx


----------



## LiziBee

HI!
Bit of a pants w/e away. DH got the flu and the uncle we'd gone over there to see passed away. Understandably everyone is gutted as he was such a lovely man, no idea when the funeral will be, just hope DH is well enough to go, I doubt I'll make it as there and back in a day is more than I can cope with (which is why we'd booked the w/e). Anyway I've now come down with the flu too so I'm none too happy. Made it to hospital via taxi for my antenatal where the cons, threatened to admit me but I promised to behave and keep a kick chart so he let me home  Appart from the slightly raised temperature, a hacking cough and a bit of protein in the urine I'm fine and my bp is good.

wolla - fantastic scan pics. 

Marie - glad your scan went well too. I know you must be having a hard time at the moment, please do take care of yourself, the last thing L&E would want is for you and little bit to be 'adversely effected' by their news 

Sarah - I saw my m/w at about 8weeks.

Vic - congratulations!!

love and hugs to all
Lizi.x


----------



## viviennef

Hi, it's been very quiet on here the last few days,

Lizi, hope you feel better soon and so sorry to hear about your uncle.

Hope everyone else is doing well. I'm getting my next scan on Thursday to check the baby's kidneys. I'm not too worried though as the consultant said at my last scan as everything was fine then it's not going to change but I think she knows how paranoid I am so she agreed to give me this scan. Can't wait to see baby again. Jason finally painted the bedroom and assembled the baby's wardrobe so I got all his clothes in it on Monday and I can't stop looking at them all. A lot of it is Jamie's baby clothes and I can't believe he was ever that small!

love Viv xxx


----------



## sarahjj

Hi  

Viv - good luck for your scan on Thursday    How exciting to be getting the bedroom ready for your baby!!!  

Lizi - sorry to hear about your uncle. Hope you are feeling better soon.  

Marie - hope you are OK. Are you still getting some sickness?

Tracey - glad to hear Max is getting better. Hope his eye infection clear up soon too.  

Wolla - hope you are OK  

I'm doing OK. I have had a bit of sickness, which I've been pleased about as at least it makes me feel pg    I have my next scan on Friday   I spoke to my GP about my midwife appointment. He is going to ask her to call me and try and arrange an earlier appointment as 13 weeks does seem a bit late for a first appointment 

love Sarahjj
x


----------



## LiziBee

Just a quick one to say I still feel awful (and thanks for all the best wishes) but Buba is kicking like a goodun' and the charts look great so no worries.
Lizi.x


----------



## Marielou

Hello,

I had another scan today, and yes, the baby is becomming a bit of a poser now   
Was great, took ages for them to find the baby as he was hiding behind my bladder (naughty baby!!) but funnily enough, I was really calm. (I know Tracey won't believe that, but ask Mark, I was!!)  
Anyway, the found him, and he was dancing away!! Kicking is legs and moving his arms up and down, it was amazing.  His heart is going very fast ~ 160bpm, at this stage, Charlie was not moving and his heartbeat was 60bpm.  So, I feel much more condifent now!
Everytime they tried to measure him, he moved   but he measures spot on for dates.  
They were all so interested in the IVF and asked so many quesitons, which was nice, and they remembered me from last time (I went to the EPAU which is where I lost Charlie) ~ considring its been 2 1/2 years, I was amazed!
Will add a photo to the gallery asap

Lizi ~ Sorry you still feel awful  But heres a yay! for you for reaching the 3rd tri!!   

Sarah ~ Good luck for Friday   You'll be amazed at how baby has grown.  Yes, I'm still getting some sickness!

Vivienne ~ Good luck for tomorrow, hope everything is ok for your little man xx

Marie xx


----------



## wolla

Lizi - sorry you're still feeling poorly, but great that bubba is kicking away nicely.  Was sorry to read about your uncle.

Viv - wow, you haven't got long to go now really have you?  Bet you can't wait to see baby again tomorrow, and how exciting to have all his clothes in the wardrobe ready. 

Marie - so pleased your scan went well and that he was wriggling around lots (they didn't tell me what the heartbeat rate was - did you have to ask, or did they just tell you?) can't wait to see the new photo.

Sarah - wahay, you've got morning sickness (sounds strange to be excited at someone being sick).  Good luck for your scan on Friday, and hope you get a quicker appointment with tbe m/w (my booking in appt was at 10.5 wks, and I thought that was late enough).

Just had a really long, lazy lunch with all the girls from work finished off with sticky toffee pudding - lurvly.

Wolla
xx


----------



## Marielou

Wolla ~ I asked    


We've just got back from seeing a friend of our's in hospital, and I feel a bit wobbly, and I know Mark does too.  She's only early 30's, and 2 years ago, was found to have cancer in her womb,and had a total hysterotomy.  She was telling me last month she was terrified she had cancer again, as she was just getting illness after illness, and she was taken to hospital 2 weeks ago with blood clots.  They found out yesterday she has cancer in her stomach    Luckily, its not advanced, but she looked so poorly.  I'd taken her in a card and some magazines, and I almost fell over when I saw her.  Attached to all these machines, with an oxygen mask on ~ the clots are in her lungs, she looks and sounds awful.    I think both Mark and I were over cheerful when we were in there, but we just slumped when we came out and I can't stop thinking of her.  She kept asking about Littlebit, so I showed her the scan photo, which she was thrilled about.  Poor Jo.  

Marie xx


----------



## wolla

Marie - new pic is fab.  How big was he?  REally starting to look like a baby now - do you have all your scan photos lined up on your mantelpiece?  I've put mine in a frame on my bedside table, and have a little smile to myself before I go to sleep every night.
Terrible news about your friend xx


----------



## viviennef

Hi, 

Marie, so glad your scan went well and your new pic is great. Are you still going for a scan at 10 weeks? At this rate you'll have to be a photo album! So sorry about your friend, it must be so hard having to cope with that. 

Wolla, sticky toffee pudding, sounds fab. I've been eating for Britain so it's going to be a major shock to the system once the baby is born and I'll need to lose weight. 

Nothing much to report here. Jason is picking Jamie up after work so I sneaked off early so I can have a bit of time to myself and of course come on here.

love Viv xxx


----------



## Marielou

Vivienne ~ Hope the scan went well, have been thinking of you all day!! 

I went and tried on some Maternity Jeans today!    Yes, I know, I'm naughty   but none of my jeans fit me anymore, and my belly belt is really useless   I only really have my joggers, which are minging to say the least    Anyway, tried some on in Dorothy Perkins, they were gorgoeus  I'm going back next week after the scan to get them.  I did buy a maternity top though, it was a fiver in the sale, so would be rude not to    
Also had a sneaky look in Babies R us, so lovely to actually go into these shops and not hate pregnant women on contact!  Was so strange to see myself in mat clothes, a sight I thought I'd never see.  I don't know what they do to them, but they really made me 'look' pregnant, not fat.    
Is it next week yet?  

Wolla ~ Come and join me on the 1st tri thread! I can't believe you're nearly 12 weeks, have you looked in any shops yet?  I was planning on waiting until 12 weeks, but the excitement got the better of me! 
I don't have my photos lined up, I keep meaning to buy some photo frames, but we do have the latest picture as a computer desktop wallpaper, so I get to gaze at it as I walk by! 

Marie xx


----------



## wolla

Marie

I'll pop over there tomorrow (1st tri board) - although it won't be long til in the 2nd tri will it?  I can't believe I'll be 12 wks tomorrow!
Urghh - I was sick last night.  don't know if it was that sticky toffee pudding - have been feeling really lousy all day today too - and have completely gone off bread   - I brought some in to work to have with a bowl of soup and had to throw it out mid morning as the smell was making me heave!!

Word of my 'condition' is slowly spreading through the offices - I keep getting a stream of people popping in to say 'congratulations' which is lovely.

Oo - it's home time - better go
Catch up tomorrow
Wolla
x


----------



## viviennef

Hi,

Got scan today and everything is fine, very relieved. Baby is head down and she took ages to try and measure the kidneys. The only thing that annoyed me was that I asked her if everything was ok and she was very vague and said I would have to speak to the consultant. So of course I was getting all upset but when we saw the midwife she said everything was as it sould be and said that the sonographer wasn't allowed to tell us any details but why couldn't the sonographer just have told me that instead of making me think the worst  Anyway, the important thing is that baby is fine and we're actually getting another scan at 38 weeks which I didn't expect. I think I have the beginings of SPD so I'm being refered to a physiotherapist. I'll probably have had the baby by the time I get an appointment!

Wolla, isn't is great when people congratulate you, I never get tired of it. Can't believe you're 12 weeks tomorrow!

Marie, enjoy buying all the baby stuff, you should check out e-bay for maternity clothes as you can get them a lot cheaper there. I bought loads of stuff from e-bay and saved myself a fortune.

Hi to everyone else, going to get Jamie into bed now. Took him to the barbers after the scan and he actually sat still and behaved himself. He looks so cute with his new haircut!

love Viv xxx


----------



## sarahjj

Viv - glad your scan went well today and baby is fine    Hope you are feeling OK - take care of yourself  

Marie - congratulations on your fab scan!!! Glad everything is OK. Hope you are feeling OK and not suffering too much sickness   Can't wait to go maternity clothes shopping too - maybe this weekend after I've had my scan tomorrow   I haven't got a bump yet, but I have put weight on, as I'm eating loads at the moment!!
So sorry to hear about your friend   Hope she is doing OK.

Wolla - hope you are feeling better now  Wow - 12 weeks!! Fantastic! 

Lizi - glad to hear buba is doing well and kicking away. Hope you are feeling OK  

Hi Tracey - hope you and Max are feeling better  

I called my midwife today to try and arrange an earlier appointment (as booked for 13 weeks) but she said she was not available any earlier and it wasn't necessary anyway   She says I wil still get a date through for a 12 week scan though. I'm glad I have a scan at the clinic tomorrow to make sure everything is OK.

I will watch final part of 'The Family Man' tonight. I haven't been too impressed so far though. What does anyone else think?

love Sarahjj
xx


----------



## Marielou

Glad the scan went well Viv, sorry they worried you like that    
Hope you get your appt through for the SPD soon, seems like both you and Liz are suffering  
I bet Jamie looks really cute!  

Sarah ~  with your scan tomorrow, you'll really enjoy seeing how much the baby has grown!  I think my 'bump' is a combination of swollen ovaries, baby, and the pancakes I ate daily from 4~8 weeks     

Thanks for the ebay tip Viv ~ I went on ebay, and managed to just buy myself two pairs of topshop maternity jeans, for £12.50!   I'm really excited now, I can't wait to get them! 

Plus, I've just seen a whole host of other things I want, baby things, I'm going to have fun on ebay these next 7 months! 
Marie xx


----------



## wolla

Viv - I'm so pleased that the scan showed everything's ok with baby -   to the sonographer for making you worry though - what's wrong with people??  Must go and have a look on ebay for maternity stuff.  Hope you get an appointment with the physio soon.

I haven't bought a single baby thing yet - DH keeps telling me it's far too early to even look at stuff  .  Might go into town with my mum at the weekend and have a play in mothercare.

Sarah - enjoy your scan.  I watched the first episode of 'Family Man' a bit of the 2nd one and the last half of last night's - wasn't very impressed with it really, it made me a little bit angry but can't quite put my finger on why.

I was told by the midwife when she booked me in for my scan last week that I wouldn't get a 12 week scan as well - this would be instead of (and it also states in all the info I've been given that if you have an early scan between 8-12 weeks you won't be offered another until 20 weeks)  ......but - I got an appointment date in the post yesterday for a scan in 2 weeks time - what should I do?  Should I ring them and tell them I've already had one, and ask if I should attend for this one as well?  If I just turn up for it, and they see in my notes that I've already had one will they be annoyed?  I'm tempted to just play dumb and go for the scan (would be great to see the baby again)?  What would you do?

Wolla
x


----------



## Marielou

Wolla ~ With my scan fetish, you know what I'd do   I'd play dumb, and go along. Why, your head is all fogged up with pregnancy hormones, you can't be held responsible for them sending you another appt! 

My DH is totally the other way to your's, Wolla, he is actively trying to drag me to the shops  He's decided, as he has next week off, after our scan, we shall be going round Babies R us again, Mothercare World, and Mamas and Papas. No harm in looking, planning and dreaming, I say! We've all waited years to get here! 
I think he's so excited, you should have seen him in BRU yesterday. Bless!

Heres the jeans I won yesterday ~








and










I should get them next week. 
Oh, and I went into Next yesterday ~ we're going to do the nursery up in 'Baby Jungle' from Mothercare (always thought I'd go for Winnie the Pooh, but I HATE the Motehrcare/BRU ranges out this year) and its features a giraffe, and loads of Next Newborn stuff is Giraffes!!! I'm going to start buying once I hit 12 weeks!

Marie xx


----------



## wolla

Hmmm - I'm inclined to agree with you on that one Marie, what's the worst that could happen eh?

Jeans look fab - I've been having a look and there's loads of great stuff on there - will start buying soon.  It's great that Mark is so excited.


----------



## Jayne

New home this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,53948.new.html#new


----------

